# How was your tiel's day?



## meaggiedear

This is kind of like our chat thread for us in chit chat, but this one is for our birds. Sometimes we want to share something they did, but it's not enough to start a thread over. So, here we go!

The other night, I forgot to change the tiels' water so when I got up the next morning, I went straight in there to do it. When I pulled the plexi glass off from behind the water bowls, Grey jumped on one of the bowls and starting drinking furiously. He normally only does this when I put fresh water back in the cage. (He has to make sure each water bowl is good for everybody else. lol) He got ahead of himself. lol. I told him, "Grey. This is the old water. I haven't changed it yet." He looked down and saw a feather floating in it and jumped off and let me change it. Then drank a little bit when I put it back clean. He is so funny sometimes.


----------



## Loopy Lou

Haha he must have really been looking forward to a drink!

I've been out most of today so i'm working with Smokey now while it's still light. He had a little bit of a fly around earlier too though.

He took some millet from my hand, thought about stepping up onto my arm - he always has to check me out just in case i've turned into a bird eating monster - and then decided not to. Used his stick to try and get him to play on his play gym instead of the shelves above his cage, accidentally poked him with it and now he's hiding behind his cage sulking.

I feel like a bad mummy lol.


----------



## meaggiedear

don't worry. michelle and jaime accuse me of being a stick poking bird mom on top of starving them and lowering their self esteem. happens to even the best birdie moms. LOL.


----------



## JaimeS

It really is okay. I accidentally sat on one of mine not long ago. Accidents happen. 

My tiels had a really good day today. I brought out a bag of straws and they had a blast with them. I will post pics later.


----------



## meaggiedear

It's amazing how much fun they can have a bag of .99 straws. lol.


----------



## JaimeS

Exactly! I was thinking "and I pay lots of money for toys you won't touch!" 

This was a great idea. I often want to share stuff about the tiels that isn't thread worthy and end up not sharing or sharing in the how was your day thread. 

And now I know that you make your birds go thirsty too!! Poor Grey, having to drink dirty water.


----------



## meaggiedear

JaimeS said:


> Exactly! I was thinking "and I pay lots of money for toys you won't touch!"
> 
> This was a great idea. I often want to share stuff about the tiels that isn't thread worthy and end up not sharing or sharing in the how was your day thread.
> 
> And now I know that you make your birds go thirsty too!! Poor Grey, having to drink dirty water.


i thought so too! i've been saving that grey story for 2 days now. lol. 

lmao. i know i know. poor grey. i'm terrible bird mom.


----------



## JaimeS

That is really cute that he does that. And that he was confused.


----------



## smays810

I got a betta fish last night and a few toys for Lexi since I can never forget about her so I introduced them when I came home for lunch today and she was so spooked by the fish she kept flying to my head. I tried to put her down by the tank so she could get a better look and she wasn't have any of it, and when she was on my shoulder she would jump evertime the fish swam by I though it was funny but she didn't. FYI the tank has a lid so she cant fall in and drown. 

I like this thread cause I always love talking about Lexi and I think my family is getting really sick of hearing about her so now I can share all my stories with you guys!!! lol


----------



## JaimeS

LOL! That is so funny! Quinn was watching my phone yesterday and every time the image changed it would startle him and he jumped. I laughed every time he did it.


----------



## smays810

lol. I know its not very nice to laugh when they get scared but sometimes I just can't help myself its too funny.


----------



## JaimeS

Scared, mad, happy...they are always so stinking cute!


----------



## hysteriauk

poor zippy was a bit stressed out today , I have decorators fixing up the outside of my block of flats I live on the ground floor and it was my turn for the noise as they are also replacing old window sills so zippy has been in her ( am almost positive zippy is a girl due to the lack of actual whistling tho zippy may just be a slow learner ) cage most of the day covered up because of the noise I sat near the cage and spoke to her all the time tho .

And as soon as the decorators went home out came zippy looking quite chilled and relaxed she flew around for a bit then sat on my shoulder and preened herself I sat her on top of her cage I must of fallen asleep because I woke up with zippy using me as a climbing frame .

They are coming tomorrow to finish my windows off but am going to see how zippy is without being covered first and I will be getting up extra early to let zippy have a fly around before they get here


----------



## meaggiedear

smays810 said:


> I got a betta fish last night and a few toys for Lexi since I can never forget about her so I introduced them when I came home for lunch today and she was so spooked by the fish she kept flying to my head. I tried to put her down by the tank so she could get a better look and she wasn't have any of it, and when she was on my shoulder she would jump evertime the fish swam by I though it was funny but she didn't. FYI the tank has a lid so she cant fall in and drown.
> 
> I like this thread cause I always love talking about Lexi and I think my family is getting really sick of hearing about her so now I can share all my stories with you guys!!! lol


lol. your bird is scared... not mine! we caught willow fishing. lol. she was trying to eat the baby fish out of my friend's fresh water aquarium.


----------



## Loopy Lou

Haha i thought smokey was fast asleep under his blanket just now til a police siren went past my flat and he joined in  I'm currently looking online for a new cage for him, he sat on the laptop for a little bit to watch earlier.

Such a curious little mischief maker!


----------



## grannysbirds

I had such a great day with my tiels! Best one yet! I have had them for several months now. They were re-homed to me. Have been very fearful and not wanting to be messed with much.
Today one let me keep scratching her head!
And one laid an egg last nite. Posted for help and info under the breeding section.
Was told they are both females tho so I hope so!

Anyway, I am so excited they are slowly warming up to me and I'm excited to see how tom goes!


----------



## Loopy Lou

Glad you had such a good day! I'm like that too everytime Smokey does/learns something new, or is friendly for a day 

It's strange how these tiny little creatures take over us so much lol


----------



## SunnyandChickie

Sunny got to hang out with his daddy today as it was too wet for hubs to go to work. He sang, played and ate a bunch of his food; which is awesome because hes got a bit of weight to gain from being sick. He just finished his supper of sweet potato/carrots, pellets and a nutriberry. Now he's just hanging out on my shoulder


----------



## meaggiedear

SunnyandChickie said:


> Sunny got to hang out with his daddy today as it was too wet for hubs to go to work. He sang, played and ate a bunch of his food; which is awesome because hes got a bit of weight to gain from being sick. He just finished his supper of sweet potato/carrots, pellets and a nutriberry. Now he's just hanging out on my shoulder


gooo sunny. i'm so glad he is doing well.


----------



## enigma731

I feel so guilty because I'm leaving them for two days this weekend to go on vacation. My friend will be taking care of them but still. Naturally they are milking my guilt for all it's worth.


----------



## Loopy Lou

They're just making sure you feel guilty enough to give them two days worth of attention before you go


----------



## meaggiedear

enigma731 said:


> I feel so guilty because I'm leaving them for two days this weekend to go on vacation. My friend will be taking care of them but still. Naturally they are milking my guilt for all it's worth.


i'm leaving mine friday morning and not coming back until saturday night. :wacko: i'm worried but i know they will be okay.


----------



## SunnyandChickie

Thanks meaggiedear! I am so happy that he's eating and gaining some weight


----------



## SunnyandChickie

Awe enigma they will be a-ok! Just give them extra snuggles before you go and I'm sure that your friend won't mind crazy bird mom calls if you need to! I know I always have anytime my babies were with my parents or friends!


----------



## enigma731

Thanks, guys.  In other news, Roo destroyed four finger traps and two discs of yucca while I was at work. So I'd say her day was pretty awesome. :wacko:


----------



## JaimeS

Sounds like a good day to me.


----------



## stevechurch2222

Snickers and Cinnamon have had a great day,Snickers stepped up on my wife's hand and sat on her shoulder,and both of them have enjoyed a nice day with mom and dad and we both have enjoyed spending time with them.


----------



## Herrington

Watson and I just completed our big move. He took it like a champ.	Buckled the old travel cage to the passengers seat, gave him a millet spray, turned on the music. and, he started dancing.


----------



## meaggiedear

Herrington said:


> Watson and I just completed our big move. He took it like a champ.	Buckled the old travel cage to the passengers seat, gave him a millet spray, turned on the music. and, he started dancing.


Lmao. Adorable


----------



## grannysbirds

Gosh, they all sure do tug at the heart strings with the little and big things they do!! : )


----------



## stevechurch2222

They sure do,it's hard tearing your self away from them they are so enjoyable to be around and do things with.


----------



## Scribbles

Monte went to the Vet with a foot problem this morning. Apart from that he's been chirping, investigating the new owners and home and eating and napping. What a life!!!


----------



## Herrington

Our tiels definately got it made. I wish I had it like that! Maybe one day.... if i win the lottery


----------



## vampiric_conure

For the most part my stinkers have been doing okay. I was out these eve so they never got their time out to play. I always feel guilty when I can't take them out for some play time and their pacing and begging looks don't help the situation any. Sigh.


I really am sorry guys, but the clothes for my cousin's wedding are a necessity...

Then there's the adventures of mouse land. I have house mice in the cage that I am desperately trying to catch. Caught four and I'm still trying to capture the three I keep seeing at night. Wish I knew where they were coming in!


----------



## meaggiedear

So. Kevin was testing video and sound on his gopro and since the birds constantly make noise and move, they were his test subjects. They were all busy foraging and playing when Willows little head pops up when she realizes Kevin is in the room. Kevin sees her staring at him and he said "oh no you don't." and she starts running for him and he took off running out of thE room. Lol


----------



## hysteriauk

I think zippy has been watching the Gymnastic's while I had the tv on over the Olympic's as she is now doing crazy stuff in her cage

and she looks so **** adorable whilst she hangs upside down while playing


----------



## Loopy Lou

Today Smokey and Bob the budgie have been trying to outshout each other.

They can be totally quiet for aaaages and then they decide to have a loud conversation!


----------



## eduardo

My two seem to have had tons of fun digging in my dracaena plant and destroying its leaves while I went to the pool with my son They are lucky they are too cute to be yelled at


----------



## Ghosth

Saw Cara fall off a perch today. He was busy wrestling with a string toy I'd made, and trying to untie the string that he pulled himself right off the perch fell about a foot, nothing bruised but his dignity. Then he needed skritch's because I laughed at him. 
He was quite indignant, after all, I built the string toy so it was all my fault.

Otherwise he and Joey are slowly getting more and more in sync. They did a mating flight around the room where they took off, circled the room twice, and landed. Never more than 8" apart that I could see.


----------



## meaggiedear

eduardo said:


> My two seem to have had tons of fun digging in my dracaena plant and destroying its leaves while I went to the pool with my son They are lucky they are too cute to be yelled at


im pretty sure your two have never been in trouble.


----------



## hysteriauk

hmm zippy chewed my mouse wire have to buy a new mouse in the morning lol she also ate a spider lol


----------



## Scribbles

Monte actually played with a toy today. He likes the bigger cage. And I feel that he's safer in there. He's still limping. We managed to give him his 1 drop of antibiotics today. He/She is so sweet. No biting (yet) and loving being handled. All that after just 2 days.


----------



## Ghosth

Cara and Joey hit the lotto last night. As my wife was pulling out of a subway with supper she noticed a dumpster across the street with 2 bird cages sitting beside it. Both were nicely equipped with perch's, toys, etc. Then she saw a third cage in the dumpster itself. 

Cages are outside getting the hose and sunshine treatment. Toys and perch's went through dishwasher to get clean and disinfected. There was also a big pile of hamster equipment (might sell on craigslist)


----------



## smays810

I went scrapbooking at my friends house yesterday and I was going to leave Lexi home but as I was walking to the door she came over and gave me this sad little look like I thought it was our day together (I didn't have to work) so I took her with me and my friend has a cockatiel and I think they became friends , Lexi was surprisingly good because she usually loves to try and "help" when i'm in the middle of doing something with paper but she stayed on my shoulder the whole time so I was happy about that. She surprises me all the time. 

My friend also has a dog that was very interested in why Lexi was there but Lexi wasn't scared however she is still deathly scared of the fish I got thats contained in a bowl of water. Shes crazy but I love her to death!!!


----------



## meaggiedear

Ghosth said:


> Cara and Joey hit the lotto last night. As my wife was pulling out of a subway with supper she noticed a dumpster across the street with 2 bird cages sitting beside it. Both were nicely equipped with perch's, toys, etc. Then she saw a third cage in the dumpster itself.
> 
> Cages are outside getting the hose and sunshine treatment. Toys and perch's went through dishwasher to get clean and disinfected. There was also a big pile of hamster equipment (might sell on craigslist)


Dang! You got lucky. Or the birds got lucky. Lol


----------



## roxy culver

This is a great idea!!! So Chicken worked out with Mommy yesterday (and I gots a picture I'll add later). Basically I worked out and he watched me looking at me like I was nuts. Then he would take a lap around the room and land somewhere else. I had heard noises coming from the bird room so I went to check on them and he kept following me around so I decided that he wanted to come workout with me lol.


----------



## enigma731

Sometimes I swear Roo can tell I'm looking at her on the cam. She'll be eating or playing or something, and then just look up and stare straight into the lens for a minute before resuming her activity. But it doesn't move or anything when I bring the window up, so I have no idea how she'd know.


----------



## meaggiedear

enigma731 said:


> Sometimes I swear Roo can tell I'm looking at her on the cam. She'll be eating or playing or something, and then just look up and stare straight into the lens for a minute before resuming her activity. But it doesn't move or anything when I bring the window up, so I have no idea how she'd know.


OT but what cams do you use?


----------



## smays810

enigma731 said:


> Sometimes I swear Roo can tell I'm looking at her on the cam. She'll be eating or playing or something, and then just look up and stare straight into the lens for a minute before resuming her activity. But it doesn't move or anything when I bring the window up, so I have no idea how she'd know.


That is so cute I wish I could do something like that. I would love to know what Lexi does while I'm not there. Maybe Roo has a sixth sense or something and she knows when Mommy's watching lol.


----------



## meaggiedear

roxy culver said:


> This is a great idea!!! So Chicken worked out with Mommy yesterday (and I gots a picture I'll add later). Basically I worked out and he watched me looking at me like I was nuts. Then he would take a lap around the room and land somewhere else. I had heard noises coming from the bird room so I went to check on them and he kept following me around so I decided that he wanted to come workout with me lol.


lol. i think my lazy boys would fall over dead if they watched me exercise.. maybe not grey. he actually puts forth some effort.


----------



## enigma731

My camera is a Foscam model FI8918. My dad bought it for me as a gift, but it only cost like $90. Very affordable considering that I use it every day, and it really helps me not worry about my birdies while I'm out working 11 hour days. I don't feel like I have to run home and check on them at lunch, you know?


----------



## meaggiedear

enigma731 said:


> My camera is a Foscam model FI8918. My dad bought it for me as a gift, but it only cost like $90. Very affordable considering that I use it every day, and it really helps me not worry about my birdies while I'm out working 11 hour days. I don't feel like I have to run home and check on them at lunch, you know?


ugh. i have two and they are terrible. they reset constantly and we can't get the remote screening to work and they never record right.


----------



## budgieandtiel

Before I had my dad clip Shiraarat's nails for the first time, he would climb halfway up the brick wall of our addition and then just hang there, not sure of what to do next.
He didn't know how to fly, and climbing back down was risky. We'd rescue him, only to have the same thing happen again an hour later. Luckily the wall isn't too high. 
Also, today, he's made a little den out of my drawing tablet. It's leaning against the wall, and Shiraarat just set up camp inside the space between the tablet and the wall. It's odd, because I know he's afraid of the dark, like all cockatiels are. He seems to enjoy it, though.


----------



## enigma731

meaggiedear said:


> ugh. i have two and they are terrible. they reset constantly and we can't get the remote screening to work and they never record right.


Do you mean you have the same model that I have? Because if you do, I'd email their support. I had some issues setting mine up initially and they were great.


----------



## meaggiedear

budgieandtiel said:


> Before I had my dad clip Shiraarat's nails for the first time, he would climb halfway up the brick wall of our addition and then just hang there, not sure of what to do next.
> He didn't know how to fly, and climbing back down was risky. We'd rescue him, only to have the same thing happen again an hour later. Luckily the wall isn't too high.
> Also, today, he's made a little den out of my drawing tablet. It's leaning against the wall, and Shiraarat just set up camp inside the space between the tablet and the wall. It's odd, because I know he's afraid of the dark, like all cockatiels are. He seems to enjoy it, though.


sommeboddyy's beeinnggg nessttyyy.


----------



## meaggiedear

enigma731 said:


> Do you mean you have the same model that I have? Because if you do, I'd email their support. I had some issues setting mine up initially and they were great.


yes. and we called support the day we set them up and he did a computer take over and did everything for us. technical support of foscam = fantastic. he had everything working. THE MINUTE we got off the phone, one camera tore up AGAIN (intial reason why we called and they replaced it eventually) and the other camera stopped properly recording within minutes, and then it kept resetting itself to view the cloud instead of the street. so we haven't bothered trying to get them properly working again.


----------



## Loopy Lou

Me and Smokey have had a good play time today, though i could not tempt him to come to me at all! He had a nice shower and climbed all over his play gym then flew to the window and practised whistling. He also woke me up this morniing by pretending to be the telephone!

Was disappointed that there was a mistake with his cage delivery though, not impressed with that company!


----------



## stevechurch2222

My wife and I have had a great day with Snickers and Cinnamon,they had a bath this morning and enjoyed it,I sprayed Snickers with the squirt bottle with luke warm water and cinnamon took a bath in his water bowl.We both have hung out with them most of the day and all four of us have really enjoyed the time together.


----------



## Loopy Lou

Still no update on tracking info for cage argh!

When i was on the phone to the company Smokey was in my earhole shouting away as if to say "Hey, i want my new cage!"

He's currently upside down doing bat wings in his cage 

Edit - woohoo it's definitely being delivered today! Ok i better let mister out so he can stretch his wings properly  It's like he's bouncing around the cage going "playtime playtime playtime playtime playyyyyttttiiiimmmmmmeeee!!!!"


----------



## JaimeS

That is so frustrating! I hope Smokey gets his cage soon.


----------



## Loopy Lou

Hes sitting on my shoulder at the moment! Thats the longest he's ever sat there and only the third time he's come to me at all!

mind you, i'm bribing him with millet lol


----------



## smays810

Loopy Lou said:


> Hes sitting on my shoulder at the moment! Thats the longest he's ever sat there and only the third time he's come to me at all!
> 
> mind you, i'm bribing him with millet lol


Ahhh don't you just love the power of millet. gets em everytime lol.


----------



## eduardo

meaggiedear said:


> im pretty sure your two have never been in trouble.


LOL, right...
I caught Tony the other day strolling on top of the fish tank, eyeballing the tetras A seed must have dropped in the water from his beak (I have a mesh tank cover on top) because it sprouted into a leaf on the tank rocks. I pulled it out.


----------



## sunnysmom

We have a new issue with Sunny only letting me take him into the living room. If my fiance opens the cage door, he'll climb on top of his cage but won't step up for him. And even if I'm not home, he'll wait on top of his cage (or go back in his cage) until I get home to take him in the other room. I'm not sure how we're going to fix this but now to add insult to injury, Sunny has taken to turning his back on my fiance and staring at the wall whenever the fiance tries to get Sunny to step up. It's like Sunny is saying "La, la, la I can't see you......." Goofy bird.


----------



## hysteriauk

zippy had her first proper shower/bath this morning , she was doing the head dunking in the water bowl thing so I went for it and she loved it 

stood there with wings spread wide turning herself around on the spot


Am hoping she will now except more shower / baths now


----------



## Loopy Lou

sunnysmom said:


> Sunny has taken to turning his back on my fiance and staring at the wall whenever the fiance tries to get Sunny to step up. It's like Sunny is saying "La, la, la I can't see you......." Goofy bird.


Aw your poor fiance! It does sound quite funny though, he's obviously reeaaaalllllyyyy attached to you!

Today Smokey is staring at the monstrosity i've just brought home for him to live in. I've just put his cage together, moved the one he is in and put the new cage in the old one's place. Now i need to wait for him to come out so i can work on getting him into the new one. If that sentence made any sense :O


----------



## vampiric_conure

Meanwhile I'm waiting for my breeding pair to give me eggs. So far no luck and I won't push it if they're not interested. I have their breeding cage all set up and they're sleeping in the box, etc, but no eggs.

Perhaps this is a good sign? LOL!


----------



## JaimeS

My birds are going to have a rough day. They are moving today and won't get time out of their cage either.


----------



## vampiric_conure

OOh, yeah. Moving is rough. They'll settle in once everything is in place at the new place


----------



## Loopy Lou

How did the move go, Jaime?

I've noticed something really unusual over the last couple of days since Smokey has been in his new cage. I was in it early rearranging some stuff and refilling food/water and he didn't hiss/lunge at me once, even when i took his old food bowl out! He opened his mouth a little when i got really close to him but then he realised i had a tasty treat and he happily ate away.

He had a go at climbing through the roof of his cage and sat on the big perch that holds it open. I cut up a cardboard toilet roll tube and put it over the perch and he's merrily shredding it. Sometimes the best toys are the cheapest


----------



## JaimeS

The move went well. The actual getting them in a carrier and transporting them was stressful for me and them but we all lived! It took two trips to get them all lol. Thanks for asking. 

They haven't been able to be out of their cage but I am hoping they will be able to come out today because it is making me feel terribly guilty.


----------



## Loopy Lou

Glad it went well! Last time i moved away i only had two budgies and had to leave them at my mum and dad's for a year, i felt so bad 

Hope you manage to let your birds out! I know how you feel, Smokey has been confined to his cage since saturday night, but he's out and causing havoc now


----------



## vampiric_conure

I was in bed all day yesterday. Literally didn't get up to 7 pm , so the poor birds were in the aviary all day. Hoping I'm feeling better enough today to have them out for a while!


----------



## enigma731

I'm not sure whether my friend let my birds out this weekend while I was on vacation. I told her she didn't have to if she wasn't comfortable, but she left me a note saying she loved how different their personalities are, so I think maybe she did play with them. Either way, they were very well taken care of and also thrilled to see me when I got back yesterday.  Now I need to make Roo even MORE toys, because she destroyed all the new ones I left her.

ETA: And Sunny is singing to me this morning.


----------



## Loopy Lou

I'm now playing Smokey's favourite song to him - Devil's Dance Floor by Flogging Molly. It has a fair bit of whistling in it and a very catchy tune, he really dances around and sings along when he hears it! He can't sing the tune but he tries 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTbq2dAmRs4


----------



## vampiric_conure

Smokey sings like Bluestreak! Very cool! It's cute when they sing along with tunes but don't quite make it, LOL


----------



## RedQueen

Loopy Lou said:


> I'm now playing Smokey's favourite song to him - Devil's Dance Floor by Flogging Molly. It has a fair bit of whistling in it and a very catchy tune, he really dances around and sings along when he hears it! He can't sing the tune but he tries
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTbq2dAmRs4


Smokey is gorgeous!

Galilea is exploring her new cage. She seems to like it but also is nervous about it. We had to put her food dishes higher up because she wouldn't climb down to eat from them at the bottom. She laso had a night fright the first night in the cage  But I hope she's enjoying the larger space and some new toys! We spend $300 on new toys and perches in the last month (more for the new guy we're wiating for but also some for her)


----------



## Korvia

This morning I was eating my cereal and my little monster cookie, decides he is allowed some. The little stinker stole some of my corn flakes not the frosted kind and drank some of my milk. He then waits till I am almost done before trying to bathe in the rest of my cereal. He just gives me this look like "I'm soo cute" I can't stay mad at him..rest of the day he sung my ear off lol.


----------



## RedQueen

Korvia said:


> This morning I was eating my cereal and my little monster cookie, decides he is allowed some. The little stinker stole some of my corn flakes not the frosted kind and drank some of my milk. He then waits till I am almost done before trying to bathe in the rest of my cereal. He just gives me this look like "I'm soo cute" I can't stay mad at him..rest of the day he sung my ear off lol.


lol maybe he thought the milk bath will be good for his feathers? 
Galilea jumped into my bowl of popcorn last night, and it's the cheese flavoured kind too. She kept trying to steal it from my hand as I would take some for myself, and then decided that wasn't working out, so might as well dive-bomb the whole bowl. Can you say "cheesey cockatiel"? hahaha


----------



## Loopy Lou

RedQueen said:


> Smokey is gorgeous!
> 
> Galilea is exploring her new cage. She seems to like it but also is nervous about it. We had to put her food dishes higher up because she wouldn't climb down to eat from them at the bottom. She laso had a night fright the first night in the cage  But I hope she's enjoying the larger space and some new toys! We spend $300 on new toys and perches in the last month (more for the new guy we're wiating for but also some for her)


Aw he's gorgeous but he knows he is lol!

Smokey just got a new cage too, after a day of being in it though he's really settled in! I think it's much better now that he has a bigger space. (And yes, new toys/perches for him and the budgie!)


----------



## hysteriauk

Zippy spends most of the day singing making noise and I wanted to share with you but as soon as I point the phone at her she shuts up not even a squeak from her


----------



## Loopy Lou

Haha she must be a little camera shy


----------



## enigma731

Korvia said:


> This morning I was eating my cereal and my little monster cookie, decides he is allowed some. The little stinker stole some of my corn flakes not the frosted kind and drank some of my milk. He then waits till I am almost done before trying to bathe in the rest of my cereal. He just gives me this look like "I'm soo cute" I can't stay mad at him..rest of the day he sung my ear off lol.



Cockatiels are lactose intolerant, so in the future, don't let him get your milk.


----------



## meaggiedear

My guys got into a fight over a sunchip i dropped in front of them. lol. i didn't know they were sooo delicious.


----------



## smays810

RedQueen said:


> Galilea jumped into my bowl of popcorn last night, and it's the cheese flavoured kind too. She kept trying to steal it from my hand as I would take some for myself, and then decided that wasn't working out, so might as well dive-bomb the whole bowl. Can you say "cheesey cockatiel"? hahaha


Lexi used to do that to me too and so finally I just decided to make popcorn just for her and she loves it she makes a huge mess and then she still comes over to my popcorn bowl and tries to "share" mine lol.


----------



## Loopy Lou

I think me and Smokey have made more progress today!

He's got to the stage now where he's getting quite comfortable with taking treats from my hand (ie a millet spray held in my fingers) so i thought i'd try loose food in my palm. He looked at it for ages and ages and i got quite close to him before he decided that he didn't want it.

I reached past him to get his food bowl (he didn't lunge at me at all even though i was within reach) and held that in front of him, so my hand was wrapped right round it, and he ate from the food bowl in my hands.

This might not sound like much but it's taken months to get this far lol. He's sat on my arm a couple of times before which is a huge achievement but i'm trying to break the fear of hands/fingers so he can have scritches and will step up onto my finger.

I even put my hand casually on his perch and slowwwwllllllyyyyyy moved towards him and i got pretty close before he gave me his warning. He got lots of praise and some millet for being a good, brave boy


----------



## smays810

I think Lexi is coming around to the whole idea of the fish. She was on my shoulder while I was looking at the beta and she was checking things out but she wasn't scared. I'm so proud of her shes getting over her fear of the fish. yay!!


----------



## hysteriauk

I was sneaky today and filmed zippy making some noise lol


----------



## Loopy Lou

hysteriauk said:


> I was sneaky today and filmed zippy making some noise lol


Oooooh i can't wait to see the video!


----------



## hysteriauk

Loopy Lou said:


> Oooooh i can't wait to see the video!


have put it up


----------



## Loopy Lou

hysteriauk said:


> have put it up


Yayyyyyyy!


----------



## Trace14

Sid is now known a Braveheart, lol.. he is really taken to foraging in his cage for something to eat.. I "hide" bits and pieces. He even got past the scared to death of the paper covering his seed cup, lol. He was rummaging thur it, tossing things around, picking them up and putting them down. He got his first taste of fresh grass seed heads and had a blast playing tug o war with the stem.
He took bread from my closed fist.. he had to stick his head into the little opening I left for him. And, he let me touch the top of his head thur the cage bars when he came to the top of his cage.. big step for us!! He let me do that a few times. Something he doesn't let me do with my hand inside the cage.
I am glad for each and every baby step sid and I take... I love this guy!! lol


----------



## JaimeS

My birds seem to have adjusted well to the move. I got all wings clipped except for Noelle's and Indira's. Zoey is still looking very good, no more poop problems.

They really enjoyed their spinach and carrots today.

I made a birdie bread for them today so I am excited to see if they like it tomorrow. Paris got a slice today and ate the whole thing! I like it too, it is yummy!


----------



## SoraRyuuzaki

Luna's day went a little something like this...

I startled her awake this morning when I uncovered her cage at 7, as I always do. She sat on her sleeping perch all miffed until I left for practice.

When I came back at 4:30, she was being a perch potato, so I bird-fished with millet to get her onto my hand LOL and kept her there with my amazing millet-feeding skills. I tried to introduce her to the ladder stand thingy I bought her the other day so I could have her sit somewhere when I try to train her, but she decided she'd had enough of being outside and had me put her back in the cage 

Since then, she's had tons of fun eating from inside her food bowl, shredding some toys, and peeling the bark off of her perch. LOL.

Now, she's sitting on her sleeping perch waiting for me to cover it so she can get some privacy. LOL.


----------



## enigma731

Jaime, I'm sorry, but I totally had to giggle at the fact that you tasted the birdie bread.  I probably would have done the same, though. I've tasted Zupreem fruit pellets before...

Roo is starting her fall heavy molt and I am not excited about it. For one thing, Sunny just finished his heavy molt, so I've already been vacuuming up a million feathers for the past several weeks. Plus, I'm supposed to go away again in ten days. And somehow there is always, always drama when Roo molts. :blink: (Remember last time, when she chewed that blood feather near her crop and I rushed her to the vet for nothing? Yeah. :wacko


----------



## Korvia

Today, my two sat next to each other flock calling, each other.Then cookie decides he's going to "help" me play on the xbox, by chewing the joy stick, then by chewing my earrings. Angel is a little skittish about me unless cookie is near. He (12 weeks old) has started beak banging for her, I think? it's funny how opposite they are, Cookie wants to do everything with me, angel wants nothing to do with me, only scratches.


----------



## JaimeS

enigma731 said:


> Jaime, I'm sorry, but I totally had to giggle at the fact that you tasted the birdie bread.  I probably would have done the same, though. I've tasted Zupreem fruit pellets before...
> 
> Roo is starting her fall heavy molt and I am not excited about it. For one thing, Sunny just finished his heavy molt, so I've already been vacuuming up a million feathers for the past several weeks. Plus, I'm supposed to go away again in ten days. And somehow there is always, always drama when Roo molts. :blink: (Remember last time, when she chewed that blood feather near her crop and I rushed her to the vet for nothing? Yeah. :wacko


Lol. It really was good. I have tasted the pellets too lol! I tend to taste things before I give it to them. I know, it is strange but I just want to check it out. 

The tiels really enjoyed the bread, too! I was happy with the results. I am excited to try more birdie recipes now. My next one is going to be a sweet potato puff. 

Molting is tough. I almost always have at least two birds molting. You and Roo will get through it! Maybe she won't scare you too much this time!


----------



## Loopy Lou

I'm currently eating grapes and Smokey is trying to steal some. I've not allowed him to have any so far as i need to look up what is safe!

Currently in his cage he has carrot and blackberries though


----------



## JaimeS

Grapes are fine.


----------



## hysteriauk

have had zippy out she likes to sit on my hand and now she has taken to trying to chew my finger nails yuk and she gets quite stroppy when I move her away 

anything I can do because she really goes for them and she actually bites my finger tips 

She has both cuttle and mineral in her cage and she gets fresh veg daily


----------



## Loopy Lou

Too late for Smokey now, i've eaten them all 

Maybe if i eat a carrot stick in front of him, he'll try the one in his cage.


----------



## Korvia

Cookie and angel had some veggies today.
Cookie plays with them and Angel looks at them like "What do I do with these?"
My boyfriend was reading the newspaper today and cookie was all over the paper, chewing the corners, just having a blast with the paper, while Angel looks at him as if he's nuts. It's funny what cookie considers "toys"


----------



## JaimeS

Loopy Lou said:


> Too late for Smokey now, i've eaten them all
> 
> Maybe if i eat a carrot stick in front of him, he'll try the one in his cage.


They always want what you are eating so it just might work lol!


----------



## sunnysmom

enigma731 said:


> Jaime, I'm sorry, but I totally had to giggle at the fact that you tasted the birdie bread.  I probably would have done the same, though. I've tasted Zupreem fruit pellets before...
> QUOTE]
> 
> LOL! I haven't actually tasted my birdie bread but it does smell delicious and the first time I made it my fiance did seem somewhat put out that it was for Sunny and not for him. :blink:


----------



## roxy culver

I've never tried my bird's food...are the zupreem pellets any good? lol

So I think Pankakes has found a new girl to admire. Daisy and him have been apart for two months now, with Daisy in a separate room with Baby working on bonding. So today my hubby and I ate lunch with the birds (we do this on Wednesdays) and Oreo was sitting on the curtain rod. Pankakes was sitting near her and he started singing and beak banging. As he was doing this he was moving closer and closer to her. It was really cute but of course Oreo wasn't having none of it and flew back to the cage.


----------



## enigma731

I'm kind of worried about Sunny today. He's still acting fine, but he's been pretty congested the last few days. I don't really think it's a decline since he's been like this on and off for months now, but I wish he'd get back to normal or that we could figure out why this is happening.  Usually I think he's doing pretty well, but then he'll have days like this and I'll be completely convinced he has cancer or asper or something else horrible.


----------



## roxy culver

Sounds like allergies if he has good days and bad days...if the weather is crummy, I can barely breathe. If the weather is nice and sunny, I'm good (or better, I never don't have a stuffy nose.)


----------



## enigma731

The vet and I think that too, especially since it's been 5 months now and he hasn't lost any weight or developed any other symptoms you'd expect with something like cancer. It's just hard not to panic when I see him panting/sniffling, because it's SO hardwired into me that respiratory symptoms are an emergency.


----------



## roxy culver

> because it's SO hardwired into me that respiratory symptoms are an emergency.


I hear you on that one...getting used to Hershey's morning sneezes took forever. I took her to the vet three times because she kept doing it but there was nothing wrong.


----------



## Loopy Lou

How old is Sunny?

I've just realised my budgie is nearly ten years old!


----------



## Loopy Lou

Me and Smokey are going to work on getting him used to my hands again today. I think we're not far off trying step up!

That's if i can get him to stop flirting with my ornaments long enough to concentrate!


----------



## vampiric_conure

LOL - Alpha loves to flirt with my feet when he's out. I have no idea what he finds so fascinating with them.

Boys!


----------



## sunnysmom

My tiel loves my feet too. They're such funny little creatures.


----------



## sunnysmom

And loopy lou, I think Smokey is just gorgeous.


----------



## hysteriauk

zippy is into fingernails and toes if she can to them ,


----------



## Loopy Lou

sunnysmom said:


> And loopy lou, I think Smokey is just gorgeous.


Aw thank you 

This is him and his new best friend. I'm trying to discourage this because my granny gave me these crystal dolphins before she died










Plus he keeps stomping around like godzilla and knocking over the angel with the book which my other granny gave me lol. Luckily i think the dolphins are too heavy for him to knock over, they're pretty solid!


----------



## Loopy Lou

Today both my birdies are getting fly time early. I'm off to work in an hour or so then i have some baking to do so they'll not get out til this evening. Bob the budgie has been out for her fly time and Smokey is just sitting in his cage lol.


----------



## sunnysmom

Sunny was being extra cute and playful this morning- making leaving him to go to work even harder than usual. He really just wanted to play, play, play and was just being a little goofball. Then, to make it even worse, when I started singing him his go in his cage song (yes, I now sing him a song and he puts himself back in his cage- I really don't know if I trained him or if he trained me.....) he went in without a fuss. And looked at me like "okay, mom, I really want to play but I'm a good boy so I'll go back in my cage for you" which made me feel even WORSE about leaving him.....


----------



## Korvia

Today was very hard, I'm trying to do about an hour of one on one time with each of my tiels, but during angel's turn, Cookie is right there begging for scratches and attention. Cookie is working on learning to spin on command he almost has it. Angel is working on refreshers like step up, She was flighted and would just run from us instead of sitting with us, she had forgot step up so I got her clipped, she's like a whole new bird, she steps up like a pro now and loves to sit with me and cuddle.


----------



## RedQueen

sunnysmom said:


> Sunny was being extra cute and playful this morning- making leaving him to go to work even harder than usual. He really just wanted to play, play, play and was just being a little goofball. Then, to make it even worse, when I started singing him his go in his cage song (yes, I now sing him a song and he puts himself back in his cage- I really don't know if I trained him or if he trained me.....) he went in without a fuss. And looked at me like "okay, mom, I really want to play but I'm a good boy so I'll go back in my cage for you" which made me feel even WORSE about leaving him.....


wow that's amazing. Such a smart bird. Sometimes I think I know how smart 'tiels are and then I see something like this. They never cease to amaze me.

ETA: I guess he knows mommy needs to go to work but will always come back to him to play more


----------



## budgieandtiel

Shiraarat is growing pin feathers on the left side of his head, just above his eye and behind his crest. About eight suddenly showed up last week, and after they grew out and I scritched the keratin off, he grew another 7,8 ish. He wants scritches all the time, but I always feel so bad whenever I hit a pin feather and he yelps. He always pushes his head right back in my hand, though.:blush:
My sister always admonishes me for scritching "so roughtly", but he seems to enjoy it, lol. At least, I'm the one he always comes to for scritches.


----------



## meaggiedear

RedQueen said:


> wow that's amazing. Such a smart bird. Sometimes I think I know how smart 'tiels are and then I see something like this. They never cease to amaze me.
> 
> ETA: I guess he knows mommy needs to go to work but will always come back to him to play more


i think sunny loves to fill her with guilt. lol. if it were up to him, she wouldn't have a job and they would stay home and play all day.


----------



## Loopy Lou

Smokey is supposed to be all tucked in for the night but he's pretending to be a shop alarm under his blanket.

I just peeked under and he's staring into his goldy coloured bell, i didn't think he could see his reflection in it but obviously he can lol!

Typical he wants playtime at after 9pm at night when mummy is seriously tired!


----------



## sunnysmom

Thanks. He amazes me too at how smart he is. And I feel a little bit like a slacker because he has learned to do so many things with minimal effort from me, it makes me wonder what all he could do if I seriously worked on training him.....

Korvia, it sounds like your tiels are really doing well.


----------



## sunnysmom

meaggiedear said:


> i think sunny loves to fill her with guilt. lol. if it were up to him, she wouldn't have a job and they would stay home and play all day.


That is very true.


----------



## budgieandtiel

Ahaha, sorry, I try to limit myself to one post, but right after I finished typing the previous post, I turned to check on my budgie whose cage had been put outside for the day, only to see my cockatiel up to shenanigans trying to get to her.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yf3Ioun3wCQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## hysteriauk

Zippy virtually lives on my shoulder when she is out of her cage even when I am trying to do housework 

So today I was having a good tidy around with zippy on my shoulder the whole time after having put her on top of her cage several times she cried for me so I called her over and she dug her nails in and settled down .

Later she decided that my cheese roll was hers and hers alone to point she tried to open my mouth whilst I was eating in the end I had to put in her cage so I could finish my meal I let her out after and she was all over me like a mini hoover lol

she then sat back on my shoulder and chirped at me


----------



## enigma731

meaggiedear said:


> i think sunny loves to fill her with guilt. lol. if it were up to him, she wouldn't have a job and they would stay home and play all day.


When I have to leave in the morning, I always tell my birds "Time for me to go to work so we can have money for your treats." (I'm not kidding, I actually say this. But Roo still guilts me every single time by screaming like she's suffering horribly. Little diva. )


----------



## smays810

Lexi makes me feel bad everytime I have to leave too. I usually just say "I'll be back later you be a good bird" and then leave without looking becasue when he gives me those sad eyes it ruins my whole day. lol


----------



## Annie

When I leave my room I always say to Sunny "good-bye Bee Bee, mommy loves you" and make kissing sounds. She may be angry with me but she would always watch me when I do it so we always hold each other's gaze for as long as possible while I back out of the door instead of walking out with my back towards her. I guess that's our way of saying good-bye . Also, I tell her what time I'd be back (but I don't always tell my dad that!) 

As to tiels being smart, get this. Sunny can somehow HEAR me when I put my hand on the cereal box. I swear I am not kidding. Many times I tried to get my cereal quietly but I never make it very far because as soon as my hand TOUCHES the cereal box, VROOOOM!!!! Sunny is on my shoulder from wherever she was, eagerly waiting to dive into it.  How on earth did she ever hear that??? I have no clue. :wacko:


----------



## meaggiedear

So. My sweet baby Farrah finally met someone she does not like. Lol. Kevin's friend Jim came over and I held her up to him to meet him and she hissed in his face. Lmao. On the other hand, willow thought Jim was amazing and tried to go home with him. Haha.


----------



## Korvia

Today Angel has decided to be a lazy bum and sleep late this morning, So no one on one time for her til she wakes. Cookie on the other hand is hyper, he's bobbing his head and singing my ear off, I don't mind though I love his little songs.Most of his songs are "pew pew" wolf whistle and bits of hot cross buns. I've found out I can't eat anything around cookie, he's always right there to see what it is and if he can eat it, anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Ghosth

Thunderstorm here this morning so everyone got a bath with warm water. 

For the very first time ever I saw Joey doing the bath dance!
So I think there must be something to that idea that thunderstorm sounds might help trigger bathing. Going to look for a good thunderstorm video on Utube.


----------



## hysteriauk

Today zippy destroyed yet another mouse wire that is all


----------



## roxy culver

> I've found out I can't eat anything around cookie, he's always right there to see what it is and if he can eat it, anyone else have this problem


Yep! All the time...I can't eat macaroni salad around them, as Snowball will try to lick it off the top to the container. I can't eat BK in front of them as they like to eat my bun and my fries. Everything is their's whether I got it for them or not lol.


----------



## Loopy Lou

Haha luckily (or perhaps not, it means he's not tame enough) Smokey won't try and take food directly from me but he'll stare at me and wait for me to leave something down before he comes investigating 

I got back too late today for Smokey's playtime, i opened his cage but now he's sitting on top of it grinding his beak and snuggling into the side of his play gym.

Time to get him back into cage before he falls asleep!


----------



## hysteriauk

lol Zippy has decided that her food is not enough she likes to try and grab mine so have decided that am going to pop her back inside her cage during meal times as am not sure sure I can deal with zippy biting food I'm about to eat too icky


----------



## roxy culver

Tiels don't have any germs that could hurt you...in fact our mouths are way dirtier then their's are. So the only worry would be her eating after you. As there is bacteria in OUR mouths that can be harmful to tiels. Its natural for a flock to eat together so that's why she's trying to eat with you.


----------



## hysteriauk

roxy culver said:


> Tiels don't have any germs that could hurt you...in fact our mouths are way dirtier then their's are. So the only worry would be her eating after you. As there is bacteria in OUR mouths that can be harmful to tiels. Its natural for a flock to eat together so that's why she's trying to eat with you.


I know she is only trying to eat with me coz she is part of my flock ( that is such a cute thing as well ) it's that she gets aggressive and dives in with her beak and claws lol and also because she mainly does it when I'm eating my fav cheese roll and I don't want her eating bread as bread is not supposed to be good for birds ?

before I eat I do put down some fresh veggies for her so she is not missing out but she prefers to try and eat my junk food lol


----------



## roxy culver

There's nothing wrong with bread...I give mine multi-grain bread regularly and if they want part of a sandwich I let them nibble on the bread.


----------



## lkutz

Niko is always surprising us. We have a small garden and we planted sweet corn this year. We had them for dinner and Niko kept calling to us while we were eating, so we brought him to us and he hopped onto my plate and started nibbling on the corn cob. He was in love.  It was even funnier when he started singing to the corn and then slipped on the melted butter and now has a butter stain on his front. We've been trying to offer him fresh foods for months, and this was the first one he actually attacked!

Leigh Ann

Niko - 8 yr old male - adopted 3/12


----------



## JaimeS

I try to refrain from eating when my tiels are out. It is never successful for me lol! 12 tiels fighting to get to your food is no fun. And little tiely feet prints in your food is not appetizing lol!

I don't mind eating after them, though. That doesn't bother me at all. 


Leigh Ann, my tiels LOVE corn on the cob, no butter though lol!


----------



## Loopy Lou

omg omg omg Smokey just landed on my shoulder of his own accord! Of course i think it was by accident and when he realised he flew away straight away again lol but still! Currently he's sitting on my laptop as i'm typing this haha. 

Nothing like trying to type with a cockatiel trampling all over the keys and trying to peck your fingers!pm;.8+

(that last bit was his input)


----------



## Korvia

Yesterday I got the tiels new toys, one is a bell with a little fork,spoon and knife on it, they love kicking it around. I also got them a rope perch thingy, they are scared of it..what in the world? lol This morning I opened the cage and got bird dive bombed, not once but twice. I thought it was hard typing with one tiel, now both love my keyboard.


----------



## eduardo

Well, I was having some coffee while my son was eating his lunch on our balcony, just enjoying the nice and comfortable 80s temperatures for a change. Of course, my tiels wanted to join, so I made them some decaff black tea, which they love Then they proceeded to dig into my poor dracaena plant


----------



## meaggiedear

Gave the birds half a mini bagel. Really bc willow was begging. They about killed each other fighting over it. I had to tear it into four pieces and put them in separate corners. Lol


----------



## enigma731

eduardo said:


> Then they proceeded to dig into my poor dracaena plant


In the future it would be a good idea to keep your birds away from soil. It's a nice moist place where bacteria and fungi can grow, not to mention the possibility of fertilizers or other toxins. I know I've read cases of people who even believe their birds got aspergillosis from playing in potted plants. Just not worth the risk.


----------



## sarah

my sister whose staying with me is terrified of my Nussy, so when Nussy joined us at the dinner table, my sister got all affronted that Nussy's gonna come poop on her plate, when all she wanted a bit of dinner. Nussy didnt get dinner though  

sadly, Indian food wont be agreeable to cockatiels, with all the salt, chilli powder, oil, and coconut. so we make sure he doesnt get to share food with us. today Nussy just took to standing around the silver water jug, where he debates with his reflection


----------



## meaggiedear

Chili powder and coconut is actually okay for birds. 

The oil and salt wouldn't be though.


----------



## Tarf

Sandy and Tarf had their first Adventure out of the cage today! Tarf, the brave and daring one, had no problems at all had a few flights around found himself a perch and fell asleep until it was time to go back to the cage to eat. Poor Sandy was not as adventurous and was frightened particularly when she couldn't see Tarf. Once she heard him she was ok. She is not as agile or able to fly very well. All in all a good day out I think!


----------



## Tiel'♥12

If only I had a tiel....


----------



## enigma731

meaggiedear said:


> Chili powder and coconut is actually okay for birds.
> 
> The oil and salt wouldn't be though.


Many spices, including pepper, are actually very good for birds. You might do some more investigation into this to see whether he actually could share some of your food items.


----------



## enigma731

I'm about to try my birds on frozen peas/carrots/corn mix again for the first time in a while. Wish me luck! They do really well with raw leafy greens and plain brown rice, but not so much with other veggies. Maybe this time...


----------



## eduardo

enigma731 said:


> In the future it would be a good idea to keep your birds away from soil. It's a nice moist place where bacteria and fungi can grow, not to mention the possibility of fertilizers or other toxins. I know I've read cases of people who even believe their birds got aspergillosis from playing in potted plants. Just not worth the risk.


 Wow, thanks for the info! I don't really like them playing around the plant anyway, I actually try to grow that thing


----------



## sarah

meaggiedear said:


> Chili powder and coconut is actually okay for birds.
> 
> The oil and salt wouldn't be though.


i actually feed coconut and green chilly to my birdie, but haven't tried to feed them any pepper. how about roti? i'm going to analyse my lunch and dinner menus and see which food can be shared with Nussy.

today he is happily munching a bean. i have tried to redecorate the cage with some new toys but he is very much attached to his bean.


----------



## enigma731

Neither of my birds touched the peas and carrots. Sigh. Someday.


----------



## vampiric_conure

Archie eats the pellets but the other birds ignore them. If I give them romaine lettuce to munch on, Archie is chasing the cockatiels away so he can have the bowl to himself. Little stinker  Next time I need to set up more bowls to the cockatiels can have a bite!


----------



## binkieandbowie

mine refuse to eat anything other than the food i put in their bowl and bread and pasta. No matter how hard i try, they won't touch fruit and veg ):


----------



## vampiric_conure

binkieandbowie said:


> mine refuse to eat anything other than the food i put in their bowl and bread and pasta. No matter how hard i try, they won't touch fruit and veg ):


**Nods** Yep! My guys refuse to look at fruit. Most veggies I have to sneak into their diet. Have you tried making birdy bread and using baby food in it? I've heard a lot of good things about sneaking veggies into a birds' diet that way


----------



## Loopy Lou

Today i am going to try Smokey with fresh food - whatever i've got in, since i'm not going out in that rain!

I think i have some grapes, some blackberries and some frozen peas and sweetcorn. Gonna try sneaking some into his bowl before i refill it with seed lol.

I've just been repeating "Who's a pretty boy?" to him and he's been saying something back but it's not recognizable lol.


----------



## budgieandtiel

@Sarah, my tiel is crazy for biryani. White rice isn't really healthy for birds, but whenever my mom makes biryani, she puts aside a tiny bit of the white rice so he won't run around attacking our plates. As far as roti goes, he's perfectly willing to walk over our plates to ask for scritches, but not so interested in eating it.


----------



## Loopy Lou

Well Smokey ran away from the nice juicy grapes i put in his cage but he's sitting on the edge of the bath i put on top of it! I just used a stainless steel dog water bowl. Nice and wide but shallow 

He's never had a bath before, just spritzes in his cage, so camera at the ready and fingers crossed!


----------



## meaggiedear

enigma731 said:


> Neither of my birds touched the peas and carrots. Sigh. Someday.


Mine act like frozen veggies are slop. I can't get them to eat it either. The budgies were the only ones who loved it.


----------



## Homer2012

Today all mr. Bird has done is sat at the window chirping and screaming at the other birds. I am guessing. Normally he/she is quiet but today she/he will not be wquiet. It is constant. I think he is saying...."please let mr outside so I can be free!" lol


----------



## sunnysmom

meaggiedear said:


> Mine act like frozen veggies are slop. I can't get them to eat it either. The budgies were the only ones who loved it.


I can't get Sunny to eat frozen vegtables either........


----------



## sarah

budgieandtiel said:


> @Sarah, my tiel is crazy for biryani. White rice isn't really healthy for birds, but whenever my mom makes biryani, she puts aside a tiny bit of the white rice so he won't run around attacking our plates. As far as roti goes, he's perfectly willing to walk over our plates to ask for scritches, but not so interested in eating it.


wow! i didn't know people know the word "biriyani" in this site  i luvvvv biriyani and maybe i should somehow try to share this love with Nussy. as for roti, yes even i'm not that successful. he just sniffs at the chappathis and is disappointed they arent yummy.


----------



## hysteriauk

Zippy is sending me conflicting messages I think a DNA test is in order 

S/he is very noisy chirping and singing away as loudly as possible ( my poor neighbors lol )

Also today S/he was walking around with her/ his wings looking like s/he is attempting heartwings ( is that normal posture when teils walk ? ) I know when zippy is just having a stretch and it was not like that 

when s/he sings/ chirps sometimes it's random other times I hear snatches of Bridge on the river kwai ( yes am teaching zippy it )

The only thing is zippy does not whistle I can't tell from feathers either as zippy is only just starting to molt either way I love zippy very much


----------



## Loopy Lou

I put one of Smokey's new toys in his cage earlier and he looked like i'd tried to murder him.

Fast forward a few hours and i catch him playing with it, holding it in his foot and pecking it. He sees me looking and goes back to being "scared" of it til i look away again. Lol.


----------



## Loopy Lou

You should take a video of what you think is Zippy doing heart wings and ask some of the experts on here


----------



## sunnysmom

Loopy Lou said:


> I put one of Smokey's new toys in his cage earlier and he looked like i'd tried to murder him.
> 
> Fast forward a few hours and i catch him playing with it, holding it in his foot and pecking it. He sees me looking and goes back to being "scared" of it til i look away again. Lol.


I love when tiels hold things with their feet. So cute. 

Had a great weekend with Sunny. I love getting to spend more time with him on the weekends and he seems to enjoy "helping" me with my household tasks. I got a reminder though on how extra careful I have to be though when he' out. We have a garbage can that sits near our back door. Sunny has never ventured near the back door before. Yesterday I went to thow something away and Sunny flew after me.  I guess he thought I was leaving and wanted to come with me. He landed on my shoulder and then I think freaked himself out realizing that he had never ventured to that spot before and flew back to his cage. The door was shut so there was no risk of him flying out but it was a good reminder for me that there's a first time for everything and that I can't take for granted that Sunny won't ever try to follow me out the door. (I would never leave him alone but I'll leave Sunny out of his cage if the fiance is home and run outside to get something from the garden, etc.)


----------



## hysteriauk

Loopy Lou said:


> You should take a video of what you think is Zippy doing heart wings and ask some of the experts on here


Am going to have Zippy DNA tested so I know for sure I have strong feeling zippy is a girlie tbh but will know this time next week for sure


----------



## Loopy Lou

hysteriauk said:


> Am going to have Zippy DNA tested so I know for sure I have strong feeling zippy is a girlie tbh but will know this time next week for sure


Wheeee excitement! I know mine is a male cos he just oozes male cockiness lol.

Today he's been doing heartwings to his reflection, to his food bowl, to his new toy (after he decided it wasn't going to eat him) to my friend, to my crystal dolphin ornament and to a ketchup bottle.

Hormone reduction time methinks ¬.¬


----------



## hysteriauk

Loopy Lou said:


> Wheeee excitement! I know mine is a male cos he just oozes male cockiness lol.
> 
> Today he's been doing heartwings to his reflection, to his food bowl, to his new toy (after he decided it wasn't going to eat him) to my friend, to my crystal dolphin ornament and to a ketchup bottle.
> 
> Hormone reduction time methinks ¬.¬


I strongly suspect zippy is a girlie but he/she is displaying behaviors of both sexes so that is the main reason lol

Also when giving praise it's just good zippy not good boy or good girl lol

I don't mind if zippy is in fact a girlie as he/ she is full of life and full of fun and mischievousness which to me is the main thing


----------



## Korvia

I was showing cookie and angel, song of storms in hopes they would pick it up,gave up part way and was just watch cockatiels online whistling the chocobo theme and jingle bells, well cookie has picked up parts of both, he now sings his own version of jingle bells, quite funny.


----------



## SunnyandChickie

It is pretty funny when they make up their own versions of song! Sunny has his own version of the pink panther song!


----------



## Loopy Lou

Korvia said:


> I was showing cookie and angel, song of storms in hopes they would pick it up,gave up part way and was just watch cockatiels online whistling the chocobo theme and jingle bells, well cookie has picked up parts of both, he now sings his own version of jingle bells, quite funny.


I've been trying to teach Smokey game themes too! I figure the best way might be to play FFVIII through again, then he'll have plenty of opportunity to pick up some of the songs lol.

I did try the tetris theme for a while but i think it's a little fast paced and difficult for him at the moment


----------



## hysteriauk

Bridge on the river Kwai and when zippy is in full throttle singing wise I can hear snatches of the tune only very short bursts tho


----------



## Loopy Lou

Smokey is very good so far at picking up car alarms, police sirens, the alarm at the tesco across the road and my phone. He'll also sing along with a Flogging Molly song called "Devil's Dance Floor". He can't carry a tune in a bucket but he does his own little effort lol.


----------



## hysteriauk

Loopy Lou said:


> Smokey is very good so far at picking up car alarms, police sirens, the alarm at the tesco across the road and my phone. He'll also sing along with a Flogging Molly song called "Devil's Dance Floor". He can't carry a tune in a bucket but he does his own little effort lol.


hehehe cute zippy does a great imitation of a seagull  one of the downsides of living on the seafront


----------



## Loopy Lou

Yeah i live at the seaside too. I swear the seagulls in Blackpool should be paying rent and council tax they're that big! I only live probably less than half a mile away from the seafront too, so they cause a right racket in the mornings >.< I feel for you with Zippy imitating them lol


----------



## morla

One morning, my mom went to change out Daisy's water bottle and she found a seed that Daisy had droped in the water and it was sprouted! We think it was an alfalfa seed.


----------



## hysteriauk

Loopy Lou said:


> Yeah i live at the seaside too. I swear the seagulls in Blackpool should be paying rent and council tax they're that big! I only live probably less than half a mile away from the seafront too, so they cause a right racket in the mornings >.< I feel for you with Zippy imitating them lol


I'm 2 minutes away from worthing seafront yeah the mornings are not pleasant . The gulls down here are Huge scary gits as well .

I think zippy's problem is S/he is very well mannered and feels the need to reply to them


----------



## sunnysmom

My fiance just called me and he asked if I wanted to say "hi" to Sunny. He said as soon as Sunny heard my voice he went running over to the phone. Sunny then proceeded to "ribbit" to me. So cute. I wish I was home with my little buddy now. For whatever reason, whenever Sunny "talks" on the phone to me or my fiance he does his frog imitations. For anyone else, he just chirps.


----------



## Homer2012

Today milli has been flying around for a cour of hours an is now back in her cage. I really enjoy having her and watching her interact with the birds outside.  

She followed me into the bathroom while I was brushing my hair. When she saw herself in the mirror she started making cute funny sounds. One thing she did was start banging her beak on the mirror. I know that is a male thing but is it possible females do that too?


----------



## Clair

Teeny-tiny earthquake about 10 minutes ago and Grigio is just starting to put his crest down. Poor little guy.


----------



## Loopy Lou

Homer2012 said:


> Today milli has been flying around for a cour of hours an is now back in her cage. I really enjoy having her and watching her interact with the birds outside.
> 
> She followed me into the bathroom while I was brushing my hair. When she saw herself in the mirror she started making cute funny sounds. One thing she did was start banging her beak on the mirror. I know that is a male thing but is it possible females do that too?


It could be that she was trying to interact with or be aggressive towards the "other bird" in the mirror


----------



## Loopy Lou

I haven't been able to spend as much time as i'd like with Smokey or Bob today, i've been off work but it's been such a busy day!

By the time i got back Bob was sleeping and Smokey wasn't interested in playtime. Although of course he might still be sulking at me a bit. He took the treat i offered him though lol


----------



## vampiric_conure

Loopy Lou said:


> I haven't been able to spend as much time as i'd like with Smokey or Bob today, i've been off work but it's been such a busy day!
> 
> By the time i got back Bob was sleeping and Smokey wasn't interested in playtime. Although of course he might still be sulking at me a bit. He took the treat i offered him though lol


Cockatiels sure can be masters of making us feel guilty! I know after I come back from my week's holiday I'm going to be getting a lot of birdy sulking, LOL!


----------



## hysteriauk

Zippy spent most of the day glued to my shoulder watching tv with me 

I need to trim zippy nails they are getting long any tips would be very helpful


----------



## Loopy Lou

Does Zippy have dark toes or light? (Can you see the quick?)

When i cut my birds toenails i get somebody to hold them for me then i hold their foot with one hand to steady it and then clip carefully just below where i can see the quick. Keep some flour on hand in case you accidentally nick it, they can reallly bleed!

Edited to add link http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32063&highlight=cutting+nails

Smokey still sulking at me today and won't come out of his cage. Going to bring out the millet and see if i can tempt him a bit.


----------



## hysteriauk

zippy has light nails and hates being held lol but they really need doing am only going to do the ends thankies for the linky 

Zippy really loves TV S/he is currently sitting on my foot watching last night CBB eviction with me


----------



## budgieandtiel

My budgie, Tamasha, was sick for a bit, so I moved her out of the cage she was sharing with Shiraarat. It turned into a permanent arrangement, (I was tired of being the one doing all the work for both birds while my sisters were the ones playing with Shiraarat most of the time) and now what happens is that as soon as we open Shiraarat's cage, he flies over to her cage and waits for us to open her door so that they can play together. They've suddenly become better friends than ever. So much so that he refuses to play with any of us until Tamasha decides to nap!


----------



## hysteriauk

zippy fell asleep on my shoulder last night which was really cool as zippy has never done that before 

Also zippy keeps doing the ' watchadoin' which I have been repeating daily for the last month or so )


----------



## Homer2012

Hello everyone.  I hope Everyone is enjoying their day. 

Yesterday Milli wolf whistled for the first time. She hasn't done it since....I am hoping she will do it again. When she did it it shocked me and I had to ask my daughter if she heard it too? She did and it really got my hopes up that she will talk. She will not be quiet anyway. She chirps and screams all the time. She almost never quits. Lol 

She has been spending a lot Of time on the bottom of her cage lately. She is not sick or anything. She is healthy as a horse....is it a nesting thing? 

I love milli so much. She is such a joy in my life. I talk and she chirps right back. I whistle at her and she chirps. It is like we are carrying on a conversation sometimes. Lol.


----------



## Loopy Lou

hysteriauk said:


> zippy has light nails and hates being held lol but they really need doing am only going to do the ends thankies for the linky
> 
> Zippy really loves TV S/he is currently sitting on my foot watching last night CBB eviction with me


You're welcome.

I've not watched any BB/CBB since it stopped on channel 4 :O

In other news, Smokey seems to have forgotten he's mad at me lol. Today he's been singing away (Does he know i had a terrible day at work and wanted to cheer me up?) and acting seriously cute. He had a shower, now is preening himself in his cage


----------



## Loopy Lou

Oh dear he's back to being mr cranky now but at least he's cranky at me and not ignoring me lol. Sleepy time!


----------



## budgieandtiel

Shiraarat's bond with Tamasha has become realllly close. lol he won't play with us any more which is kind of upsetting. Before, he wouldn't leave us alone for a second. Now it's constant flock calling. 
The upside to this is that Tamasha is willing to try foods that I offer her, and now that Shiraarat follows her lead, this means that he'll eat fruit and vegetables alike. Just got him to try watermelon today for the first time! Not that that helps much though, as watermelon is something I need to feed him in moderation.


----------



## Nicci_

Clancy died on Saturday morning, so I got a new cockatiel on Saturday afternoon - Chase.
Yesterday was our first day of Spring, and today was a beautiful sunny day, so Chase had a lovely day in her cage sitting out the front with me. She was very spoilt today. She got cuddles from Grandpa (she loves sitting on his knee), and spent half the afternoon listening to another bird singing a delightful song. She kept looking around for him, but he was hiding on someones roof.


----------



## Loopy Lou

Nicci i'm sorry to hear about Clancy dying. Chase sounds like a real sweetie though


----------



## Loopy Lou

budgieandtiel said:


> Shiraarat's bond with Tamasha has become realllly close. lol he won't play with us any more which is kind of upsetting. Before, he wouldn't leave us alone for a second. Now it's constant flock calling.
> The upside to this is that Tamasha is willing to try foods that I offer her, and now that Shiraarat follows her lead, this means that he'll eat fruit and vegetables alike. Just got him to try watermelon today for the first time! Not that that helps much though, as watermelon is something I need to feed him in moderation.


I have a budgie and a cockatiel too and other than calling back and forth sometimes they pretty much ignore each other lol. Sometimes Smokey would land on Bob's cage but then i'd have to get him off it


----------



## colleenwithelmo

Hi there, (new tiel owner)

Me and Elmo are siting together talking as he eats. He's still in his cage so he can adjust and learn to trust me.  I love when he talks and whistles to me! Such a great feeling


----------



## Loopy Lou

colleenwithelmo said:


> Hi there, (new tiel owner)
> 
> Me and Elmo are siting together talking as he eats. He's still in his cage so he can adjust and learn to trust me.  I love when he talks and whistles to me! Such a great feeling


I get that feeling too


----------



## Homer2012

Milli has had a g


----------



## Homer2012

Ok. This phone is literally getting on my nerves. Lol

What I was saying.....Milli has had a good day. She has been chirping all day and flying all over the house. She is back in her cage and eating now. Milli is such a sweet bird. I am so happy I chose her.


----------



## hysteriauk

Zippy has been saying whatchdoin nearly all day non stop , I have had the para games on all day and like the Olympics zippy thinks the cheering is for him/her

He/she has also developed a nice sounding throaty type of chirp/singing style which S/he does when playing on top of H/is cage as if to say look at me


----------



## Nicci_

Thanks Loopy_Loo.
Chase got spoilt by my boyfriend today. Mum has been watching her like a hawk because she's scared something will happen, and noticed she was sitting on the food bowl, but not eating anything. So my darling Timmy, replaced all of Chase's food, and gave her a new stick. He also whistled and talked to her for about 10 minutes. And he claims he doesn't like her  
When I got home from work we had a little training session, and I *think* she is starting to grasp the 'UP' command. She was clicking/grinding her beak afterwards which I was told is a good thing? But then once she was back in the cage, and I went to give her a pat she hissed at me again  I can't wait for Saturday - it's going to be another beautiful Spring day so Chase will enjoy the sunshine


----------



## Loopy Lou

Today Smokey has been a very good boy whilst working with me. He's chilling out on top of his cage now so i've put down a bath to try that again and i have some corn on the cob defrosting to see what he makes of it


----------



## Loopy Lou

Haha he keeps running towards the corn to check it out and then swiftly runs away again in case it eats him!

Edit - he just sat on my thumb! He was waddling around the floor - i do love that walk! - and i offered him my hand to climb onto


----------



## enigma731

Tonight I saw Roo playing with a toy and holding pieces of it in her foot. One year ago she couldn't even perch, and now she's balancing on one foot on her highest perch, just to play. She is so amazing!


----------



## hbps0213

Just yesterday kipper learned that how to open the door on his cage and get out so today he met mr. Clip .I just can't get over how smart they are! It reminds me of what my my 4 year old cousin thinks like..... Hmmm how can I get out if here
Lol


----------



## hysteriauk

Was not feeling great yesterday so zippy spent most of the day in the cage while I more or less slept .

Zippy was  very well behaved as usually S/he gets quite noisy if left in the cage but zippy was ever so quiet and just played with his/her toys .

feeling a lot better today so zippy is out on my shoulder being a noisy so & so lol


----------



## Loopy Lou

hbps0213 said:


> Just yesterday kipper learned that how to open the door on his cage and get out so today he met mr. Clip .I just can't get over how smart they are! It reminds me of what my my 4 year old cousin thinks like..... Hmmm how can I get out if here
> Lol


Yeah i was surprised at just how clever Smokey is even compared to my budgies! I bought him a new cage recently and within a day or so he figured out how to escape from it. Well, he knows HOW to, but it's birdy proof doors haha.

Hysteria - glad you're feeling better today!

I've been out walking a lot today (ow my feets!) but Smokey had some play time before i went out. He was much better today, rather cranky otherwise lately! He's sitting in his cage with all his tail feathers poking out the side at the moment and grinding his beak lol. 

Oooh i got him to try some corn too, and he seemed to like it! No pics for the cockatiel of the month contest but a big victory nonetheless.

I've been thinking about changing his name lately as i don't like the name Smokey, but i think it may be a bit late (he's 7-8) and plus the friend i got him off wouldn't be impressed. Perhaps an unofficial change of name?


----------



## Korvia

Cookie had a very eventful day, He has a harness so he goes just about everywhere with me. I toke him with me to my mom's he played with his brother Jellybean, gave kisses to a baby, played with a puppy, who got scared when cookie chirped. Cookie sung my ear off today,cornered my mom's birds and sang to them. Angel slept almost all day, she's a lazy bird lol.


----------



## hysteriauk

Zippy broke his/her favorite toy today it took zippy completely by surprise when it fell apart whilst S/he was having a good chew on it bells and balls went flying and it was hard not to laugh .

Will be going shopping mora and will buy a new one for zippy as she/he was looking at the space where it had been earlier wondering where it had gone lol


----------



## Loopy Lou

Lol there always seems to be the look of surprise when they break something! Smokey hasn't managed to really destroy anything yet cos he's not long got a new cage and toys, but i remember my budgie working on a perch for ages, chipping away and pecking at it, and then the look of total surprise when she ate through it and it fell down with her on it!

Obv i replaced it straight after that lol.


----------



## Clair

Loopy Lou said:


> I've been thinking about changing his name lately as i don't like the name Smokey, but i think it may be a bit late (he's 7-8) and plus the friend i got him off wouldn't be impressed. Perhaps an unofficial change of name?


Nothing wrong with a nickname. Grigio has several - some of which are odd. When we first got him, he didn't seem to realize he was a baby so I'd ask him, "Who's a baby?" and "Who-ja" stuck. Then one of my kids called him "Ja Baby" and "Ja" stuck. 

He has a formal nickname too - Gregory Thather III.


----------



## Homer2012

Milli started singing today.  Milli and I have been talking back and forth to each other most of the day. I say something to him and he chirps back every time. He is also following me everywhere I go. Lol I love this bird. He has the greatest personality.


----------



## Homer2012

I was remembering my bird Bartie and I remembered this one memory I had of him. I remembered I once walked out the front door with him on my shoulder. I was lucky and he did not fly away. Has this ever happen to any of you? I didn't want to start a new thread for this so I thought this would be the best one to post this in.


----------



## hysteriauk

Zippy has been cranky and noisey all day as I am still ill so apart from the two hours in the morning S/he had outside the cage zippy has been in the cage again most of the day I don't like having zippy caged so long but I would rather zippy be safe while I'm not well enough to supervise outside cage time


----------



## Loopy Lou

Oh dear i hope it's nothing serious HysteriaUK. I've not been too well lately either, maybe Smokey knows, he's being uber cranky. He did enjoy a good shower today though.

Sometimes it really seems like we're not getting anywhere with training and bonding but it's the little victories and breakthroughs that make it worthwhile. Plus he's so cute lol.

Homer - Once my brother let both my budgies out the patio door by accident. I ran out in a panic expecting them to be well gone, but they both came back to me! The male was tame enough to come when i called and the female followed him. I ran back into the house with the male in my hands and the female clinging onto my clothes and slammed the door shut again. My brother got such a telling off!


----------



## hysteriauk

@ Loopy Lou I have a mild chest infection feeling a bit better today so have had zippy out 

Also Zippy's new toy arrived and Zippy loves it seems as long as there are bells attached zippy is easily pleased lol


----------



## Loopy Lou

Lol 

Smokey is NOT easily pleased haha. Anything new i put in the cage has to be placed fairly near to it and then gradually moved in cos he freaks out.

He's got this nice big cage now and it still doesn't look like there's much in it!

Contemplating putting his playgym in the bottom of it but worried it will just get covered in poop.


----------



## hysteriauk

I would give it a go see how smokey reacts to it , 

I am thinking of getting a play gym for zippy but the ones I have seen online don't seem big enough for teils and they look pricey for what they are


----------



## Renae

The weather has been so nice, the Cockatiels have been able to go outside every day for pretty much the whole day most of this past week. 

They have been enjoying “helping” me study too, lol.


----------



## Loopy Lou

By "Helping you study" do you mean hanging off your shoulder, stealing your papers and talking rather loudly lol?

@Zippy - this is the playgym i have for Smokey, it does seem rather small though, i'm terrible at judging dimensions when i'm looking them up online lol 










Today Smokey has been rather noisy and trying out new sounds and whistles. Usually he's really quiet if anyone else is around but today my brother and friend were here and he was merrily running around his cage, showing off and practicing different noises


----------



## Korvia

Cookie has discovered the "tiel" in the window, he runs up and down the window sill talking to this "birdie", He also found out it's so much fun to beak bang,He bangs his beak on the cage so you hear "clank clank" and on the window sill. He pushes angel down to the window with him to show her, but she doesn't care lol. She'd rather walk around on the floor, I think she is nesty.


----------



## hysteriauk

Today Zippy spent a couple of hours just sitting on the window sill listening to the wild birds singing occasionally answering lol

Zippy is also loving the new toy and just loves playing with it


----------



## Loopy Lou

Smokey was finally playing with one of the new toys i got him today  It's like a string of blocks of wood with a bell on it and he's been happily destroying the blocks lol


----------



## hysteriauk

Loopy may I ask where you got the play Gym from ?


----------



## Loopy Lou

Here you go, i found it on amazon. They don't have a brilliant collection of playgyms though.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000WFE5NG/sr=1-1/qid=1347230959/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&qid=1347230959&seller=&sr=1-1

I think it only cost me £12, the prices seem to vary a lot.


----------



## Clair

I don't see it in the US Amazon website and I really, really want it!!!  

Looks like it's about $20 in US dollars (unless I'm doing the converting wrong).


----------



## Loopy Lou

Yeah it would probably be about 20-25 dollars.

Can you order from the UK website to USA? Would probably cost a fortune in postage though >.<

Smokey is now all snuggled up for sleep but now i have to disturb him to close the cage up and cover him for the night. He will not be happy!


----------



## anjurasko

Doug usually has a routinely good day.

He and I aren't touch-bonding, we bond more when he's in his cage and I'm sitting nearby or on my bed, talking to him. He learns from me, and only me, so I'm assuming he feels some sort of attachment. Other than that, I have two budgie boys that Doug wants attention from, so there's a lot of "Hi baby! What are you doing?" coming from Doug.

He always spends this time of night preening himself, and his bell. He has one that he sings into, and one that he "preens" while he's preening his own feathers. It's too cute. 

He's got the potential to be a bird for scratches and pets, but it's taking time with him. If he can bond with his buddies and his bell, he and I can get closer too, I hope.


----------



## hysteriauk

Thankies LOOPY Lou have ordered it


----------



## sunnysmom

Sunny chewed a button off the remote control yesterday. It was completely my fault. I knew he was chewing on it. He does periodically but he's so gentle usually that you can't even tell he was chewing on it. Well, now we dont' have an A on our remote. I'm not sure why we had an "A" to begin with. At least the fiance laughed about it. I thought he would be annoyed. We have an old remote- do you think it would be safe to let him chew on that when he's out of his cage?


----------



## Loopy Lou

sunnysmom said:


> Sunny chewed a button off the remote control yesterday. It was completely my fault. I knew he was chewing on it. He does periodically but he's so gentle usually that you can't even tell he was chewing on it. Well, now we dont' have an A on our remote. I'm not sure why we had an "A" to begin with. At least the fiance laughed about it. I thought he would be annoyed. We have an old remote- do you think it would be safe to let him chew on that when he's out of his cage?


Hmm is there anything in the remote that could be toxic? I'm guessing some kinds of rubber could be.

I'm going to have much more time to spend with Smokey soon. I've been signed off work by my doctor for at least the next week and may possibly be leaving my job soon. God i hope i get a new one soon but for now it means more time to spend with my birdies.

Also, i've been calling Smokey by his nickname "Kupo" and he seems to respond to it a lot more :O


----------



## Kerry78

Yesterday we was watching the news eating lunch
So was Sandy Tiel he copy's mommy and often bobs upto
Check I'm still eating lol

Anyway on the news Central News ITV a Eagle came on the screen
I remember thinking how huge he was, then suddenly this Eagle on my
Tv began to fly and Sandy went totally bezerk screaming
I couldn't believe it he even startled my other birds in the process

The thing was I didn't even knew he watched the tv lol
So it was abit funny but now I have to look at tv listings in future
To be on the safe side 

Sandy is such a clever Tiel he even recognises threats
On television 

Anyone else's bird do this?!

Ps, the eagle had escaped from Warick Castle I do hope
The owners get him back


----------



## Loopy Lou

I've not had anything quite like that but the other day i was watching Hunger Games and theres a bit where it all goes reaaaaallllllyyyy quiet and then all of a sudden there's loads of noise and action and Smokey totally freaked out!

He fell off his perch, flew out the door of his cage then ran around the floor screaming. I picked him up and put him back in again, poor thing was shaking like a leaf.

I think i will also need to check what i'm watching more carefully!


----------



## Kerry78

Aww poor Smokey !!! 

Hunger Games isn't a bad Movie luckily I didn't watch 
That with the Tiels 

The Birds have always reacted to the Eastenders theme
(Eastenders is a Soap based in London for anyone outside the UK) 
They start singing when they hear it lol 

But I was pretty amazed at Sandys reaction he's been fine
When I watched David Attenborough Life of Birds thank god 

Maybe it's just the new tv the picture is a lot better on it in HD and 3D
than my Last prehistoric tv


----------



## Loopy Lou

Yeah Smokey seems to like the eastenders theme tune too. His previous owner must have been a soap watcher 

Currently he's climbing around his cage pretending to be a car alarm haha.

I might put his favourite song on for him 

Edit - he's just jumped up onto his cuttlefish for a singalong lol


----------



## Kerry78

Music seems a big part of my Tiels lifes to they enjoy listening to Radio One
and really like Disco House, they're not to fond of Trance music maybe cos its sound like such a racket? haha

at the mo there cleaning there feathers and talking to one another 
outside the cage 

they had a bath yesterday so they have to make themselves look beautuful


----------



## sunnysmom

My tiel totally freaked out when an eagle came on TV. He took off like a lightening bolt up the stairs to the second floor- which he had never done before. It's amazing how somehow he knew it was a predator.


----------



## Kerry78

Sunnys Mom, thats amazing I really was unaware they would watch the television what kewl little birds these are !

im glad Sandy was in the cage when he saw that Eagle otherwise I don't know if he would of hurt himself I hope Sunny managed to calm down after a while, u guys actully have Golden Eagles aswell in The USA eek and there ur national Bird as I keep seeing it used as a iconic icon for the US flag 

must be a lovely sight anyway only birds we have around here is Wood Pigeons, Magpies, and crows sandy trys to talk to them all but gives up and gets scared when they get abit close to our house 

I don't think he likes those calls the crows make either he runs a mile if he hears them in the cage


----------



## hysteriauk

Have been out most of the day but as soon as I got in out came zippy and after several ' watchchdoin's ' zippy tried to wolf whistle .

As for music zippy enjoys listening to Absolute radio ( indie/rock) station and yesterday zippy sang along with The Pet Shop Boys  who were on the telly


----------



## sunnysmom

Kerry78 said:


> Sunnys Mom, thats amazing I really was unaware they would watch the television what kewl little birds these are !
> 
> I think Sunny was actually reacting to the sound of the eagle more than the visual. He also goes nuts- but in a good way- if any of the Star Wars movies are on and he hears R2D2. He tries to mimic R2's chirps and whistles. It's pretty cute.
> 
> Although we do have eagles here, it's pretty rare to see them- at least where I am. And I think a lot of species of eagles are more out west than where I am. We do have a lot of falcons and hawks here. We actually have a nest of peregrine falcons on the building where I work. They come back each year and lay eggs and then leave for the winter. We do have a lot of other pretty amazing birds too- hummingbirds, bluejays, cardinals, finches, etc. and some blue heron have moved in by the river too. I think
> I appreciate all birds more now that I have Sunny.


----------



## Loopy Lou

Smokey is having a mid-afternoon snooze after being a little monkey all day.

Just lately we seem to be going backwards with training and bonding. I've tried hormone reduction etc but perhaps he is just generally a cranky bird? He didn't have a very good first 7 years of life before he came to me.

It seems to be even worse since he had his wings clipped as he hardly ever leaves his cage besides sitting on top of it. I've tried every technique i know to bond and tame and he's not having it.

Good thing i love him anyway lol.


----------



## hysteriauk

Aww maybe smokey is still cranky about having his wings clipped I think you are doing a great job and as you say his first 7 years weren't the best and * whispers* most males of any species tend to be a bit cranky Lol


----------



## Loopy Lou

Well, after my post from before he ventured out of his cage and sat on top, so i got his "step up" perch and put him on it then took him out into the hallway away from the tv, his cage etc.

He always attacks his step up perch - and my hand which is holding it! - but once we were out in the hallway he seemed to calm down. I talked to him quite a bit and he seemed to be listening and then he relaxed enough to preen himself a bit and have a good look around.

He's probably the only bird i know that doesn't respond well to food bribery! Occasionally he'll really go for a bit of millet but mostly he'll ignore it.

Edit - now i'm seeing if i can tempt him with a bath again lol


----------



## hysteriauk

I had a friend around earlier today and zippy was quite naughty 

I had zippy out on my shoulder and every time my friend came near zippy got very cranky and tried to peck my friend

Not really seen that side of zippy before had to put naughty zippy back in the cage where we both got evil looks Lol .

Zippy was allowed back out when friend left and he/she was sweet as anything once back on my shoulder , 

I really hope zippy is not going to be one of those Anti social monsters lol


----------



## Homer2012

Rusty has had a pretty good day. He isn't singing, but boy he has been chirping up a storm today. 

I am going to take him to he t a DNA test because I am still not 100% convinced that rusty is a boy. When he sang that time his wings were slightly out but not like the heart wings Bartie used to do. I called one place and it would be $95 to do it. Then I called another place and they said it would be $20. I think I will go with that one. 

One of the reasons I am not convinced is....He doesn't sing all the time. He has not sang since the time I came on and told you guys that he sang. He chirps all the time though....he is almost never quiet. This morning he did say pretty bird. He just doesn't act like my other male does. Bartie would always sing...almost constantly and do other things male cockatiels do. Rusty doesn't do any of them. 

One thing that made me really not convinced is that I watched a video on YouTube that was a female lutino singing. It was the same kind of singing Rusty did that night. 

So I am going to put an end to this second guessing an just get a DNA test. Lol


----------



## Loopy Lou

Well the good new is that Rusty is a name which is unisex lol.


----------



## Homer2012

Haha. You got that right. I will not have to change his name again. Poor bird.


----------



## Loopy Lou

Smokey sort of has a new name/nickname lol. I nicknamed him "kupo" after a noise a weird little character makes in Final Fantasy games and he seems to respond to it much better than his own name!

When i say "Kupo!" he looks up and moves around, when i say "Smokey!" he ignores me lol.


----------



## Homer2012

That is a cute nickname.  Rusty's nickname is birdie.


----------



## Loopy Lou

I definitely think i'll take him into the hallway/another room for bonding in the future. In the living room there's too many places he can escape to lol.

Problem is that in the hallway i can hear pretty much everything that goes on in the flat downstairs, so i'm sure the lady who lives down there will be able to hear me saying "Who's a good boy? Whatchadoing? Pretty boy! Awwwww good Kupo!" lol

I am crazy bird lady!


----------



## Homer2012

Loopy Lou said:


> I definitely think i'll take him into the hallway/another room for bonding in the future. In the living room there's too many places he can escape to lol.
> 
> Problem is that in the hallway i can hear pretty much everything that goes on in the flat downstairs, so i'm sure the lady who lives down there will be able to hear me saying "Who's a good boy? Whatchadoing? Pretty boy! Awwwww good Kupo!" lol
> 
> I am crazy bird lady!





You and me both!!! Lol There are several people who walk by my house and I leave my window open a lot. I talk baby talk to Rusty all the time and I am sure people think..."the lady who lives in that house is crazy!!!" lol


----------



## Loopy Lou

Lol i'm glad i'm not the only one!

I've just covered him up for the night but he's doing his "let me out!" chirp. Methinks he's not ready for sleep!

Yup i just peeked underneath and he's trying to open the door :wacko:


----------



## Homer2012

You said put him up for the night...and I am like...wow you put your bird to bed early!!! Then I looked at where you live. Lol

Rusty still has a good five hours. Tell Kupo goodnight for me.


----------



## Loopy Lou

Yeah it's coming up for 9.30pm here lol.

I'll have plenty of time to play again tomorrow. 

I said to him goodnight and he's sitting grinding his beak now so i think he's settling down lol.

Now to tuck Bob in and then i am going to chill out with a brew!


----------



## Loopy Lou

I'm getting new neighbours moving in upstairs today and Smokey has been "warning" me all morning

He always screeches when somebody comes in the door downstairs which so far has been ok because it's only me and my family who use it.

Hope he gets used to them soon and in the meantime that they don't complain about the noise!

Edit - now he's going through his whistles, they'll be thinking the fire alarm is going off or something >.<


----------



## hysteriauk

This morning I had various bits of paperwork to complete zippy decided that rather than be on my shoulder like usual he would help me:blink:

It was not pretty first he decided to try and eat one form and when that did not work out he pooped on it instead 

After he was put back on my shoulder he decided I was his personal climbing frame now I don't mind this but when trying to fill out important forms 

He is now kicking up a stink over his food I have taken away his seed and all he has is veggies he will get his seed back but am trying to encourage him to eat more veggies and he is behaving like a petulant child right now


----------



## Loopy Lou

Ooh you meany lol (kidding)

I've just been trying to tempt Smokey with fresh food again, the only thing i've found so far that he'll have a little nibble on is corn on the cob.

It seems to work best trying them first thing in the morning before they fill up on seed 

Ooh, after Smokey had calmed down about the people moving in upstairs he actually got down on the floor for a little bit of exploration, it's the first time he's done that! I didn't dare move from my chair in case i disturbed him or scared him, but he was always in view right up until he jumped up to Bob's cage to torment her. Had to go get him then lol.

I think he thinks he's playing, but she'll pull on his tail feathers and stuff through the bars :wacko:

You're so lucky with Zippy, i'm hoping to get to the point one day where Smokey loves hanging out with me like that  I've managed to get him to sit on my shoulders twice so far, it was amazing!


----------



## hysteriauk

I think it was easy cause zippy was handled alot by the breeder before he was old enough to be sold . Zippy can be a stroppy so so at times lol and I think he may be a bit needy lol

I think you are doing really well with Smokey and I like reading about his progress

Zippy won't touch corn on the cob and he has gone back to just wanting peas again


----------



## Loopy Lou

Its quite sad really because originally Smokey was chosen as an egg and hand reared by a reputable breeder, so he could have been really tame and affectionate but instead he seems mostly to be an angry ball of feathers lol. We have loads of great moments too though, so i just love him for who he is 

He's a real character. The friend who gave him to me said she was shocked at the change in him when she came to visit. To everything she kept saying "He never did that for me!" I haven't heard from her since she asked for him back and i refused.

Ooh i haven't tried peas yet, must give that a go. What kind do you give, frozen or fresh? I have some mixed veg in the freezer, was thinking about defrosting some and trying them. Might do that tomorrow morning


----------



## hysteriauk

zippy prefers sugar snap peas straight from the pod but he will eat normal peas from the pod as well he knows if they are frozen and he won't touch them my fault really cause I spoil him lol . but try smokey with what you have he may like them 

He used to like cauliflower but recently he has been turning his beak up at it 

When I tried zippy with the mixed veg he nibbled at it but just threw it about mainly which tbh I found quite entertaining ( I don't get out much lol )


----------



## Loopy Lou

Haha Zippy likes playing with his food 

Nothing like picking veggies out of the carpet 

Smokey having his afternoon snoozle now so i am going to have a brew and let Bob out for another little flaparound. She's pretty old and now seems to prefer a few little sessions to fly around rather than staying out to play. She just comes out, flies round once then goes back in


----------



## stevechurch2222

Snickers and Cinnamon have had a great day,the newspaper here in Oskaloosa,Iowa came and did the story on Snickers and took his picture,it will be in our paper tomorrow.We are waiting for the television station in Des Moines to call to see when Snickers will be on television so it's been a great day for both of them and my wife and I.


----------



## Loopy Lou

Snickers will be a right little celebrity! Why is it he's going on tv etc?

Smokey had a very noisy day today shouting at the neighbours and he hasn't wanted to come out of his cage. This evening he is crankiness personified! He attacked the perch he was sitting on, then climbed onto his coiled rope perch and then attacked it everytime his crest or tail feathers brushed it. That argument went on a good five mins or so, then he started on his bell, then his ladder, and now he's sitting on his ladder with his crest inside the bell 

I think somebody needs sleepy time!


----------



## stevechurch2222

Snickers is going to be a part of the National Cockatiel Society 30 anniversary mutations calendar.


----------



## Loopy Lou

Wow that's cool!

Congrats!


----------



## Loopy Lou

I got Smokey bird a couple new toys today, going to re-arrange his cage a little bit 

Let's see what he makes of them! I got him a shredding toy and a swing with wooden blocks and natural bark on it. Yay!


----------



## hysteriauk

Oh why do cockateils not come with an Off switch Lol

Zippy has been an annoying little git today yelling and shouting because I had a bit of work to do so could allow him out to play but I still gave lots of attention but noooooooooooo zippy wanted out and was quite vocal about it , so he is now out and sitting on my shoulder looking all sweet and innocent


----------



## Loopy Lou

Sounds like Zippy knows how to get what he wants!

Today Smokey has been fairly quiet, perhaps because he was up so late last night. Had the odd little chirp but that's it.

He's not gone near his new toy yet either


----------



## hysteriauk

Loopy Lou said:


> Sounds like Zippy knows how to get what he wants!
> 
> Today Smokey has been fairly quiet, perhaps because he was up so late last night. Had the odd little chirp but that's it.
> 
> He's not gone near his new toy yet either


Zippy has me wrapped around his little toe


----------



## Loopy Lou

Smokey's all covered up now, he's been a real grouchy so and so today but it's hardly surprising. 

Having said that he did sit on my hand earlier. Normally i transfer him round by a perch but i've found out that if i tip the end of the perch down a bit he'll step up, then a little bit more, then a little bit more til he's sitting on my hand and doesn't realise it. Of course usually when he realises he's either off or biting my knuckles but today he sat there for maybe half a minute or so 

This only works if he doesn't look round and notice he's about to step onto my hand though lol.

I've never met a bird before that will mostly turn it's nose up at millet for training purposes >.<


----------



## enigma731

I'm pretty sure Sunny just single handedly got peas all over every surface in my apartment. :wacko: But at least he enjoyed then? Unlike Miss Roo, who is now refusing to go within a foot of her food dish because there are scary green things in it.


----------



## Loopy Lou

Well you never know when those little green things might jump up together and eat a poor little birdy! 

Maybe sunny likes playing with his food just as much as eating it


----------



## Annie

Sunny and I had quite a momentous day today. This morning we were driven to a centre to view the Buddha's relics that are currently in Toronto (they go all over the world on tour). This was my second time but Sunny's first time to see the relics. They have Tibetan monks there giving people blessings and a lady there was responsible for the animal blessings and Sunny was asked to go first. That lady placed a small stupa containing relics on top of Sunny's cage directly above her head and chanted some mantras and Sunny was good enough to stay very still.  Later we went inside and lined up for "people blessings" and Sunny got a second blessing from a Tibetan monk who dripped a drop of blessed water on her head.  As usual, Sunny got a lot of "superstar attention" from everyone there---men, women, children....everyone wanted to give her a sunflower seed and all the little kids fussed over her. Hopefully Sunny will remain healthy and happy from all the blessings she got today and I will be spared of vet bills for awhile!


----------



## moonchild

Wow, Annie, that's very exciting...not many tiels have gotten to view the Buddha's relics I'm sure, or been blessed by monks. 

My tiels had an excellent morning and afternoon, since it was Mommy's day off and they got lots and lots of attention. I thought my arm was going to fall off from the amount of scritches Juju demanded. The evening, on the other hand, was interesting to say the least. We had a visit from a stranger (to them) who wrapped the birdies up in towels and clipped their nails. Of course they HATED this, but Moon actually seemed excited to spend time on a new person's shoulders afterward. Juju was a little too freaked out to really enjoy her company since he also got his wings clipped and one of his nails was bleeding. The poor guy was pretty freaked out.

I will say that they both got lots of millet tonight, in addition to tasty vegetable crackers, so I think the eventful day ended on a good note. And now they're both sleeping peacefully.


----------



## Loopy Lou

Annie that sounds amazing! I bet you and sunny loved it

Echolalia - They're pretty forgiving creatures, a bit of food and attention and all is right in their world again 

Today Smokey has been rather noisy all morning but now he's sitting on his cuttlebone happily grinding his teeth while i'm trying to encourage Bob to come out for a little exercise. She mostly is just playing with an abacus type thing on top of her mirror though lol. I'm surprised she hasn't had the beads off the thing yet!


----------



## hysteriauk

As I have been making the most of whats left of our ermm summer I have had the windows open wide today so zippy has been in his cage most of the day I will be letting him out in a bit tho he was also out this morning , 

He has been a very good boy hardly a peep out of him apart from the occasional flock call apart from that he has been totally engrossed in his toys and gazing at himself in his mirror lol


----------



## Loopy Lou

Smokey has been very quiet for a good few hours too :O I also have the windows open, even though Smokey's wings are clipped i wouldn't like to risk him getting out so he's closed in his cage too.

I can't believe we never even had a summer at all this year lol :blink:


----------



## hysteriauk

My gawjuss Zippy is now sitting on top of the laptop serenading me with a cute made up tune

And there was an attempt of heartwings  

Think zippy is saying sorry for being a brat yesterday


----------



## Loopy Lou

Aw these sort of things require a video lol 

Smokey been quiet nearly all day now, maybe he knows i not well


----------



## roxy culver

I had some leftover rice and corn the other day so I gave them to the birds and then went to work. Hubby says when he went to play with them, Hershey's face was covered in rice lol and he was calling her a veggie face!!!


----------



## hysteriauk

Loopy Lou said:


> Aw these sort of things require a video lol
> 
> Smokey been quiet nearly all day now, maybe he knows i not well


will try and capture zippy singing his new made up tune I thought it was very sweet


----------



## sunnysmom

roxy culver said:


> I had some leftover rice and corn the other day so I gave them to the birds and then went to work. Hubby says when he went to play with them, Hershey's face was covered in rice lol and he was calling her a veggie face!!!


I love veggie faces.


----------



## roxy culver

I know aren't they the best???


----------



## Loopy Lou

Awww veggie beaks 

That reminds me, i need to check out this months competition photos lol


----------



## sarah

awww! i love veggie faces too...if you can take a photo next time, a cockatiel photo of the month contender perhaps?

it started out as a bad day for me. i was going to take my Nussy to the terrace today, cos it was all sunny and bright. but when he was getting into his travel cage, his leg got caught slightly in the cage bar and he had to wrench it out. he gave such a heart wrenching cry, my heart stopped. but his leg wasnt hurt so i think he just cried out cos he got shocked he couldnt get into the cage. poor thing! i took him to the terrace anyway, and he had a good time. i think tiels and other animals recover very fast from any situation. he was chirping away at his sparrow friends.


----------



## Loopy Lou

Aw i'm glad he was ok and got some time on the terrace 

Today Smokey stood on my hand for ages, just so he could stare at himself in the mirror lol. He only gave me a couple of pecks and not hard ones either!

I am a very happy bird mum!


----------



## hysteriauk

My poor baby had a night fright last night  I think the foxes outside upset him with their yowling , Thankfully zippy did not hurt himself was just a bit shook up tho I could not get back to sleep after as was worried about the poor little fella .

Zippy had a very quiet day today but I think he was picking up on my low mood he made up for it earlier this evening tho by refusing to go into his cage at bedtime

Am not covering him completely tonight so he has some light so if he has another night fright he will be able to see a bit better


----------



## Loopy Lou

Aww poor Zippy!

Glad he's ok now though. Partially covering the cage is a good idea, still gives a bit of light.


----------



## Loopy Lou

This morning's training session with Smokey went really well too, it took less time for him to go onto my hand. He sort of stands on my thumb while my fingers are loosely closed. If any of my fingers or my thumb move though he starts pecking and biting but he wasn't doing it hard.

Mostly he sat there quite happily so he could see himself in the mirror 

He's back in his cage now having a preening session, think he may be settling down for a snooze, will do another little training session later and see if i can get a couple of photos or a video  

Going to make some rice balls with veg in and see if he'll enjoy them, too.

Edit - i wonder if cockatiels can eat coconut? I have some creamed coconut (only has that one ingredient), i wonder if he'd eat that in rice? I should go check that out.


----------



## hysteriauk

Zippy had another slight night fright last night but not sure what set him off 

Another quiet day tbh as I spent most of it asleep ( not feeling all that at the moment ) so zippy was a good boy and kept quiet again like he was sensing my mood again . He's an amazing bird he really is .

He is out sitting on top off my lappy flock calling and singing right now and preening lol


----------



## Loopy Lou

I've noticed that Smokey also tends to be quieter if i'm not well. If i'm just being lazy and want a lie in however, he'll be up at the crack of dawn, cover or no cover haha.

Second training session didn't go so well. I got bit loads and he didn't stand on my hand >.< This is the one i was trying to video too lol


----------



## hysteriauk

Loopy Lou said:


> I've noticed that Smokey also tends to be quieter if i'm not well. If i'm just being lazy and want a lie in however, he'll be up at the crack of dawn, cover or no cover haha.
> 
> Second training session didn't go so well. I got bit loads and he didn't stand on my hand >.< This is the one i was trying to video too lol


aww thats always the way if you want to film them lol

I shot two new vid's early have put them up


----------



## LucyPie

Today they're fixing the roof of my apartment complex, so needless to say, Lucy isn't very happy. AND NEITHER AM I! It sounds like there's a jackhammer inside the house.

On the bright side, since she's scared, she's all cuddled up against mommy's neck. And currently, I'm distracting her with the sound of my ukulele. Hopefully they finish soon


----------



## Loopy Lou

You play the ukulele? That's pretty cool!

I'm gonna try and put the vid of Smokey up now


----------



## LucyPie

Loopy Lou said:


> You play the ukulele? That's pretty cool!
> 
> I'm gonna try and put the vid of Smokey up now


Yes, I do! She loves it when I play. Instruments are the one thing she's never been afraid of from the get-go. She really likes the sound of music 

I'd love to see a video! Where is the link?

Also, I'm laughing so hard right now because Lucy has left me to go "exploring". I swear she makes no sense! She's such a skittish little thing, but then she'll walk into dark places unaccompanied


----------



## Loopy Lou

It's in the cockatiel videos forum, which is in the pictures forum  Seems like Smokey pretty much has his own youtube channel now, it just happens to be in my name lol!

Smokey is all snuggled up in his cage now, it's coming up for 10pm here. I keep thinking he's asleep but then he'll have a little wander, stretch his wings and whistle a tune haha.


----------



## hysteriauk

Loopy Lou said:


> It's in the cockatiel videos forum, which is in the pictures forum  Seems like Smokey pretty much has his own youtube channel now, it just happens to be in my name lol!
> 
> Smokey is all snuggled up in his cage now, it's coming up for 10pm here. I keep thinking he's asleep but then he'll have a little wander, stretch his wings and whistle a tune haha.


same with zippy my youtube channel belongs to him now and he has his own FB fan page :blush::rofl::tiel1:


----------



## stevechurch2222

Snickers and Cinnamon have been playing with their toys quite a bit today not to mention eating and drinking very well and enjoying their cuttlebone and pineapple mineral block.Snickers and I will be on television either really soon or when the National Cockatiel Society calendar comes out.We are both very excited about being on television and doing Snickers story.They are both very comical and make my wife and I laugh several times each day.


----------



## Bailey's Mum

A very socially busy day in the life of Bailey today. Been climbing all over visitors and leaving them little presents on their shoulders  
Lots of new little sounds and birdy jabbering today too. 
And of course lots of cuddles for me


----------



## Korvia

So cookie and angel have decided it's time to make babies..Oh my. Cookie tries to mount and she throws him off, she presents to him, he looks at her like she is an idiot but at the rate they are going, there won't be babies anytime soon lol.Cookie has also decide the crows outside are apart of his flock, he was flock calling them like crazy today. Today he went to middle school and "tried" to walk himself on his harness, he'd waddle on the grass for a bit, stop to play with a blade of grass and then walk some more. He wouldn't let me pick him up he wanted to walk all by himself. Talk about a stubborn little birdie. Both cookie and Angel seem excited as well, I am getting another tiel soon (saturday) a White faced Lutino Hen, no idea what to name her yet though.


----------



## sarah

stevechurch2222 said:


> Snickers and Cinnamon have been playing with their toys quite a bit today not to mention eating and drinking very well and enjoying their cuttlebone and pineapple mineral block.Snickers and I will be on television either really soon or when the National Cockatiel Society calendar comes out.We are both very excited about being on television and doing Snickers story.They are both very comical and make my wife and I laugh several times each day.


post a video link and share with all of us here! it will be great to share your excitement


----------



## vampiric_conure

How exciting being on TV! Congrats on the excitement!

SO far my birds' lives have revolved around keeping jitterbug in quarantine. She's Flock calling and it's cute hearing her baby 'chirp??'when the other birds are going about their business


----------



## stevechurch2222

I will do that after the story has been finished.


----------



## Loopy Lou

Steve - i can't wait to see it!

Vampiric - it's so hard to keep them separate lol

Bailey - awwwww  I hope one day Smokey can be that comfortable with people, although he has been coming out of his shell a little more with his singing lately!

Today i had my last shift at work before leaving and then i had a couple of drinks with friends so the birds have been shut in since 3pm (it's now after midnight) I came home expecting them both to be snoozing, and while Bob is having a sleep, Smokey was wide awake and greeting me with a whistle whilst hanging upside down from his cage lol. Ive opened his cage door and he's come out but really i'm thinking "you should be snoozing!"

Well i suppose one good thing is that i will have so much more time to spend with my birds now


----------



## hysteriauk

for the first few months I had zippy he was a quiet soul, not a peep from him I whistled different tunes everyday not a peep

Fast forward to today he is singing and making a noise  

So yesterday as he was singing his new tune he suddenly included bits from various stuff I have been whistling over the few months to him , it was soooo funny 

just imagine Bridge on the river kwai mashed up with the star wars stormtrooper tune

He stopped after he heard me laughing and gave me a look of disgust lol

my only real problem with zippy is that when it is bed time he gets quite nippy when I am trying to put him in the cage for the night in fact he turns in to Angry bird from **** any tips on how to resolve this problem ?


----------



## Loopy Lou

Smokey gets like that too, when it's night time i use his step up perch to get him back into his cage because he'll attack anything. Perhaps Zippy is just getting tired and grouchy at that time of night, but like a small child he doesn't want to go to sleep either!

Maybe try giving him a treat when he does go back in?

That's so cute about the singing!


----------



## Korvia

hysteriauk said:


> my only real problem with zippy is that when it is bed time he gets quite nippy when I am trying to put him in the cage for the night in fact he turns in to Angry bird from **** any tips on how to resolve this problem ?


Do you put him to bed at the same time very night? and is there any signs that he's getting tired before you put him to bed?

Yesterday cookie and and Angel got a new cage it's too big by too big lol (36L x 23w x 25h) they look so small in it. I put in some natural perches, they love to jump on them to test them out. They are still trying to make babies. Tomorrow I'm going to go look at an another tiel that I want, she's a female white faced lutino, thinking of naming her winter - not dead set on that though.


----------



## cknauf

Bought a bag of yucca chips today. Pippin has been chewing on any and everything she can fit in her beak, and she's destroyed everything in her cage she possibly could, so I've been making more destroyable toys for her. I gave her just one yucca chip, and she was obsessed with it. She was chewing it for at least half an hour. I wish yucca was cheaper or I could find a bulk source for bird-safe yucca, because my parakeets love it too and easily tear through one of those "birdie kabobs" in a day.



Korvia said:


> Do you put him to bed at the same time very night? and is there any signs that he's getting tired before you put him to bed?


I'm having a similar problem with Pippin. All of my birds go to bed at the same time each night. My parakeets and Denali, our other cockatiel, all get on their favorite sleeping perches and start settling down at bedtime. Pippin seems to get a big burst of energy late at night and gets very hyper, running every which way. I've tried playing energetically with her before bedtime to wear her down; I've tried slowly turning down the lights and having quiet cuddle time leading up to bedtime. She settles down once the lights are off (or at least she's quiet enough that I can't hear what she's doing), but she knows when bedtime is and fights attempts to get her back in her cage at that time.


----------



## hysteriauk

Korvia said:


> Do you put him to bed at the same time very night? and is there any signs that he's getting tired before you put him to bed?
> 
> Yesterday cookie and and Angel got a new cage it's too big by too big lol (36L x 23w x 25h) they look so small in it. I put in some natural perches, they love to jump on them to test them out. They are still trying to make babies. Tomorrow I'm going to go look at an another tiel that I want, she's a female white faced lutino, thinking of naming her winter - not dead set on that though.


Zippy never shows any sign of getting tired  he is one big feathered ball of energy, even when he is on my shoulder he constantly fidgets lol , I do try and keep to a set time for his bedtime am hoping it's just him going thru a bratty stage  

According to the breeder I got him from his parents are quite a lively pair as well lol


----------



## Loopy Lou

Korvia said:


> Yesterday cookie and and Angel got a new cage it's too big by too big lol (36L x 23w x 25h) they look so small in it. I put in some natural perches, they love to jump on them to test them out. They are still trying to make babies. Tomorrow I'm going to go look at an another tiel that I want, she's a female white faced lutino, thinking of naming her winter - not dead set on that though.


I got Smokey a new cage quite recently, it also looks pretty big just for him, but it's only 22" by 22" by 28". Perhaps it's because he was in such a small cage before it just looks big lol. The one he came in was 12" by 8" by 15", poor wee man.

If you're not sure about naming the bird winter, you could call it winter in any other language lol. Irish is Geimbridh (Geev-reh), french is hiver apparently, though that doesn't sound right. In croatian it's Zima, I'm sure if you found a translator you could get all manner of cool sounding stuff that means "winter" or snow or something similar.

I hope you get the bird you want!


----------



## Loopy Lou

As for Smokey's day so far, he's been really quiet! Apart from a "good morning" chirp he's not said anything. I rearranged his cage yesterday, he wasn't too impressed at his stuff being moved around.

Also, my brother was round yesterday and let Bob out for a fly around, not realising that she'd go straight to Smokeys cage (which was still open). I walked into the room and there's Bob sitting on top of Smokey's cage, playing with his toys and eyeing up his millet. Smokey (and me) was not amused!


----------



## LucyPie

Lucy enjoyed her morning bath/shower  Followed by some tasty carrot snacks!


----------



## Loopy Lou

Awwwww bath dance! 

What a great picture, she looks like she's having a fantastic time


----------



## LucyPie

Aww thanks ^___^

That's my mom's hand helping out. I had to call it quits near the end when she shook about a thousand water drops onto my camera XD


----------



## Loopy Lou

I'm going to borrow my brother's camera hopefully on sunday so i can get some good pics of my birdies. My phone camera is ok but if they so much as twitch i just end up with a blur lol.

I've never managed to get Smokey to have a bath yet, but he does love a misting!


----------



## LucyPie

Yes pictures!

And does he never attempt to bathe in his water bowl? That's how I know when Lucy wants to take a bath. But she kind of has a problem.. She likes to dunk her head just about until she drowns, which is why we use our hands to keep her head above the water lmao.


----------



## Loopy Lou

Haha my budgie always baths by dunking her head first!

Nah Smokey has never once tried to bath in his water bowl. He does like a toned down version of the bath dance when he wants a shower, thats when i get the misting bottle out.

I have some loud music on at the moment whilst i'm cleaning and baking, and i looked up to see Smokey dancing around haha. He especially loves the irish music


----------



## LucyPie

Gosh darn suicidal birdies. They oughta offer swimming lessons for our flocks 

And Lucy doesn't dance, but that sounds adorable


----------



## hysteriauk

Zippy's day started out well , he was up early and because I was I let him out had a great morning with him then he turned into a little monster ,

He really has turned into a little brat recently what with biting and just screaming at me 
Have just had to cage him as a time out coz he was getting nippy again he has spent the last ten minutes yelling so have had to cover him  

The last few days he has been a little nightmare really don't know whats got into him could it be hormonal ? he's about 7 months now and he is molting


----------



## Loopy Lou

I need to get a vid of him doing it, it's not often he does the full on head bopping sort of dancing


----------



## Loopy Lou

hysteriauk said:


> Zippy's day started out well , he was up early and because I was I let him out had a great morning with him then he turned into a little monster ,
> 
> He really has turned into a little brat recently what with biting and just screaming at me
> Have just had to cage him as a time out coz he was getting nippy again he has spent the last ten minutes yelling so have had to cover him
> 
> The last few days he has been a little nightmare really don't know whats got into him could it be hormonal ? he's about 7 months now and he is molting


Sounds like he could very well be hormonal 

Hormone reduction time?


----------



## hysteriauk

Loopy Lou said:


> Sounds like he could very well be hormonal
> 
> Hormone reduction time?


well I make sure he has plenty of dark time and he gets covered roughly the same time each evening , have not changed his diet either and he gets plenty of out of the cage time as well


----------



## Loopy Lou

I'm really not the expert on these things, i'm sorry i can't offer you more advice.

Smokey was really hormonal when i got him, when i found out about it and covered him more he was a lot better, at least i can work with him sometimes now.

Mind you, Smokey is cranky pretty much ALL the time lol. Just his character i think.


----------



## JaimeS

First, I have to say I am sorry because there aren't pictures. 

But, I made the birds some Higgins Worldly Cuisines Creamy Zen and they LOVED it! I got the small package, divided it onto four plates, and put a plate in each cage so three tiels ate from one plate (Paris got the fourth). 

Every birdy really liked it (except for Bailey, who didn't try it)! Zoey, Izzy, and Baretta ate every bit of theirs and there wasn't much left from the others either.

I have a few other flavors to offer them but they will certainly get it again.

Meagan, didn't you have success with this, too? Or was it another kind?

Oh, I also tasted it. It smelled wonderful and didn't taste bad, but a bit bland to me.


----------



## moonchild

Jaime, that sounds yummy! I just looked it up and I think I would like to try it for my birds. Have your fids tried the other flavors in the Worldly Cuisine line? I'm considering getting the variety pack and I'm just wondering if it's worth it!


----------



## JaimeS

Not yet but I have two other flavors to try. I think one is a Wordly Cuisine. I hope they like them as well. My tiels (well, most of them) are not picky eaters. 

Let me know if you try it and have success!


----------



## Loopy Lou

Sounds yum!

I got Smokey to try a little pasta earlier, he had a little taste which is good 

About veg - i have some broccoli and cauliflower which i'm going to have with my dinner tonight but do cockatiels prefer it cooked or uncooked?

Smokey is currently sitting on his bendy rope perch on top of his cage, was doing bat wings on it just to make sure i know it's his haha. Got a couple of pics, am thinking i may have a new one for the cockatiel calendar!


----------



## hysteriauk

zippy won't touch raw cauliflower it has to be cooked  but zippy is a fusspot 

try smokey with a bit pf raw and a bit of cooked and see what he prefers


----------



## Loopy Lou

I just got a couple of really good pics and vids of Smokey but the problem is that one of the best videos, at the end i drop my phone into the sink and you can clearly hear me say "Oh s***".

Now i need to figure out how to edit it >.<


----------



## budgieandtiel

I just fed Shiraarat and Tamasha a tiny bit of boiled egg. It's cold now though, so I don't think they're about to eat any more.
Loopy Lou, I think youtube has an editing setting where you can cut off the end of your video.


----------



## hysteriauk

Zippy has been a little better today not so nippy but then again have just let him do his own thing lol 

He was a very good boy this morning as in he was quiet until I got up tho he had a yelling session this afternoon ( sorry neighbours ) am thinking of renaming him Hellion lolz


----------



## Loopy Lou

Ok i'll give that a go, thanks lol


----------



## Loopy Lou

hysteriauk said:


> Zippy has been a little better today not so nippy but then again have just let him do his own thing lol
> 
> He was a very good boy this morning as in he was quiet until I got up tho he had a yelling session this afternoon ( sorry neighbours ) am thinking of renaming him Hellion lolz


Haha but Zippy is such a cute name! 

Smokey had a good whistling session earlier, doing all his car alarms and stuff, then bat wings with the accompanying chirps.

He's chilling out with his beak on his back now after a hard day of photo's, being cute, sitting on my shoulder and then terrorizing my pixie ornaments


----------



## budgieandtiel

My sister locked herself up in her room with Shiraarat so that he couldn't fly to me when I called to him, so I haven't seen him since I got home 4 hours ago. My budgie has been flock calling to him nonstop.I wanted to sleep, but doesn't look like that's going to happen...


----------



## Loopy Lou

budgieandtiel said:


> My sister locked herself up in her room with Shiraarat so that he couldn't fly to me when I called to him, so I haven't seen him since I got home 4 hours ago. My budgie has been flock calling to him nonstop.I wanted to sleep, but doesn't look like that's going to happen...


What an odd thing for your sister to do, especially when Shiaarat was calling for you! 

Smokey has had a very chilled out and snoozy day today, have hardly heard a peep out of him!

I tried both cooked and raw broccoli/cauliflower and discovered that he prefers....... Neither! Completely refused to try them lol.

I will persevere!


----------



## budgieandtiel

ahaha I grabbed my dad's toolbox and got him out of there. He flew to me as soon as I walked in.He's eating like he's never seen seed before right now. 
Are you giving the food to him whole, or are you cutting it up?


----------



## Loopy Lou

budgieandtiel said:


> ahaha I grabbed my dad's toolbox and got him out of there. He flew to me as soon as I walked in.He's eating like he's never seen seed before right now.
> Are you giving the food to him whole, or are you cutting it up?


I've tried it both ways, so he's not having it lol. Next thing i'm going to try is a kebab that i can hang in his cage lol.

Did your sister do that just to be mean?


----------



## hysteriauk

Had a really quiet day with zippy and he respected my need to catch up on my sleep , When I was awake I had him out and he was less nippy than has been as well , He spent most of his out time on my shoulder chirping and singing and preening he even preened my hair for a bit , He also kept touching my cheek with his beak alot which I thought was sweet ,

Have just put him to bed and again he turned bratty refusing to go so I let him see me put a bit of croissant in his cage then I ate a bit and he hopped off into his cage to eat his bit


----------



## budgieandtiel

lol no I think she did it more out of desperation. Every day she runs into the house and takes him out and every day all I have to do is call to him and he'll fly away from her and to me. Apparently he was napping along with her for a bit. I don't think she expected to sleep for that long though. Usually if we take him upstairs for long periods of time, we take seed with us. 
Good luck with the veggies. I got them to eat some egg yesterday, but strawberries were completely rejected. I placed a tiny chopped piece on their playgym and my parakeet attacked it and threw it off. I was so excited to have so many strawberries in perfect condition, too. Oh well, more for me!


----------



## Loopy Lou

budgieandtiel said:


> lol no I think she did it more out of desperation. Every day she runs into the house and takes him out and every day all I have to do is call to him and he'll fly away from her and to me. Apparently he was napping along with her for a bit. I don't think she expected to sleep for that long though. Usually if we take him upstairs for long periods of time, we take seed with us.
> Good luck with the veggies. I got them to eat some egg yesterday, but strawberries were completely rejected. I placed a tiny chopped piece on their playgym and my parakeet attacked it and threw it off. I was so excited to have so many strawberries in perfect condition, too. Oh well, more for me!


Oh i'm so glad she wasn't being mean lol. My big brother used to be jealous when i had a chinese hamster when i was younger and he used to take the hamster and hide it so i thought it had escaped.

hysteriaUK - awww he wants to stay out and play longer lol. I really think cockatiels are like small children in the way they act "Awwww muuuuuuuuummmmm i'm not sleepy yet!" haha.

Smokey hasn't come out of his cage at all today even though it's been open, he's been having a real lazy day!


----------



## Clair

Grigio has been driving me nuts today. He was flock calling all morning even though I had taken him around the house to show him I was the only one home. Then he discovered the shelves in my entertainment center and he decided they were bird houses so I covered it up with a sheet, which he proceeded to pull down on top of himself and then he decided that being under the sheet was the best place in the world.


----------



## Loopy Lou

That would have made for some great pics Clair!

Smokey has been in his cage all day again, wondering if i should be worried about it. He seems happy enough though, he's been whistling and playing and eating.

I'm not planning on going out tomorrow cos we've had nothing but torrential rain and it looks like it's set to continue, so will have plenty of playtime


----------



## budgieandtiel

Shiraarat had his first night fright this morning. The room that the birds sleep in has "daylight" lights, which are dim when you turn them on and slowly get brighter. This morning I walked into the room, and the light turned bright immediately, and next thing I know, he's thrashing around his cage. I went and looked, and he'd gotten his wing stuck in the wire where his food is inserted. I opened it and he worked himself free, then proceeded to flap into the walls of his cage. Reached in to calm him down (I was talking to him softly the entire time), and he wiggled out of my hands and flew into the wall. Then I quickly got him and talked to him and put him on the table so he could see what I was doing at all times, then had to leave because I was running late. 
I asked my mom to keep an eye on him, and he's fine now, so i'm not concerned. Just extremely relieved there was no blood, because I don't know what we could have done at 7 in the morning. Thanks to all the threads on the forum, I knew what was going on and how to handle it. 
I'm going to try making some rice ball treats for the birds today, after I get some studying done .


----------



## hysteriauk

zippy had a great day today , first he decided that a piece of string would make a great toy so I tied a piece to his cage and he spent hours playing with it it was very funny to watch him climb over his cage with it in his beak with a determined look on his little face ,:blink:

Then as evening drew in he spotted his shadow on the wall behind his cage to which he started to sing too

Then the usual drama when bedtime came lol


----------



## Korvia

So Saturday I got a new tiel, vet gave her a clean bill of health, so she's in with the other two. She's named winter, a white faced lutino with disabilities, her feet are deformed and so are her wings. She is by far my sweetest bird. First thing Cookie does soon as he sees her is whistle her poor ears off. Angel tried to squish though the bars of the cage to see Winter.
Winter - today she came with me for a walk on her harness, she cuddled in my jacket though. She loves to cuddle. Even though she is disabled she is so determinate, she's just as fast as the other two.
Cookie - Came out of the cage to sing my ear off and watch x-men with me. I think he was trying to tell me the movie, what a spoiler lol.
Angel - has taken claim over the play gym she runs up and down it and bat wings it so much.


----------



## hysteriauk

Just got back from the petshop with some new toys and other bits and pieces for zippy they had two gorgeous baby pearl Teils there I almost forgot I had just the one cage in a tiny flat for a second and nearly brought them as they looked quite sad


----------



## Loopy Lou

I'm like that every time i go into a pet shop too, HysteriaUK!

Smokey was on my hand for ages earlier, i was just talking and chatting to him and he seemed to relax a bit. I started moving my fingers around slowly and he only gave me a warning peck once  He normally sits on my first knuckle on my thumb (closest to the hand) and if i move any other finger at all he'll attack. After a while he was preening himself and fluffing his feathers up to rearrange them <3 

He's chilling out in his cage nomming away at his seed now 

Time to close him in and let Bob out for a bit before i make some dinner!


----------



## hysteriauk

Zippy was very snuggley today and was demanding scritches constantly which he got 

He also decided he fancied some of my spag Bol so he just shoved his beak straight in and helped himself 

Which resulted in zippy's face covered in sauce :blink: so after I cleaned him up I gave him some sauce free spaghetti on a separate plate which he wolfed down 

so glad I have found something else that zippy enjoys and also found a cool play gym on ebay for him


----------



## vampiric_conure

Mindwipe was flapping her wings in a territorial display...she's been doing that a lot since Jitterbug's come to stay with us. Otherwise the birds are contently seeking seed on the bottom of the aviary  Little stinkers.


----------



## bjknight93

So you know those ugly white abnormal shoe-string like feathers Allie grows from her liver problems? Well yesterday I pulled on out and they are starting to look more and more normal.  instead of being completely white and stringy, the tip of the one I pulled yesterday was grey. So it looks like things may be improving.


----------



## enigma731

That's awesome, Bailey! 

This morning when I uncovered Sunny, he started spontaneousy making heart wings at his toy and purring. I stood back and watched him for a minute, and then he started saying "hello, sweetheart" really slowly and clearly. That's always been the only phrase he knows, but usually it just sounds like chatter. I havent heard him articulate it that well in at least ten years, and I honestly thout he'd forgotten how.


----------



## SunnyandChickie

Sunny had a bit of a rough day! He went for his blood work/bile acids follow up today so he's got some short toenails on one foot. He took it well though, he's still singing and happy. We should have results by Monday and are hoping that they come back ok. We also made the decision to see a different vet at the clinic as we were both not happy with the vet last time Sunny went in.


----------



## budgieandtiel

Shiraarat got his flightsuit today, and I took him outside with the leash on. We were almost attacked by a crazy squirrel (it stopped literally two inches away from me while I was sitting on the ground and we had a stare-off before it jumped in the other direction and fell on its side then ran off, I think it was sick?!) and then I brought him back in and had him take it off, since he was VERY unhappy with me lol. Dad came home and put it on him properly and I had him wear it for two hours. He seemed happy to get out of it, but wasn't nibbling on it as much. 
I think the problem is that he loves to preen, and the flightsuit blocks access to his back :/. 
I love it though, because I have NO POOP on me. I don't hate poop, but it's so nice not to have to worry about it .


----------



## smays810

Hi everyone. It’s been awhile since I posted on here because school started and it was crazy from day one but I thought I would share Lexi's day with everyone. It was a very scary day I almost lost my baby. She has been molting so I bought this bird bath spray that was supposed to help with feather condition and help alleviate excessive molting. Well when I sprayed it on her it left her feathers in horrible condition they were sticky and gross looking so I decided to give her a regular bath. She also became very lethargic and just wanted to sleep. She either caught a really bad chill or the crap I bought made her sick because she went downhill fast. I put her in a towel with a heating pad and me sitting right next to her to try and warm her back up it took over an hour to get her to warm up. I am taking her into the vet in the morning because after awhile she returned to her usual self but I feel like the worst mommy in the whole world and I think it just hit me how quickly I could have lost my baby. I thought I would put out a gentle reminder to everyone that with the weather changing to take extra care in keeping your birds warm after bathing. It’s very scary and it can happen in a moment. I'm very lucky I didn't lose her today it just reminds me how very fragile they really are, and it’s our responsibility to take extra care of them.


----------



## Korvia

Soo big news, Yesterday was my birthday and Angel gave me a little gift...an egg in the bottom of the cage. I wasn't really planning on breeding them, but looks like I have no choice now eh? I'm happy to say little "eggbert" is in the nesting box I just put up today and the next egg is due tomorrow. None of the tiels seem interested in little "eggbert" but daddy cookie who thinks "eggbert" is food -rolls eyes- he hasn't eaten "eggbert" though thankfully. Poor winter can't figure out what is all the commotion is about.


----------



## SunnyandChickie

Sunny is having a nice relaxing day today! He came out and played this morning then went a had a small nap while hubs and I went shopping. We came home to a message on the machine from the vet that his results came back normal!!!!! We corrected the small liver issue with a diet change . Now Sunny is sitting on his house singing his little lungs out!


----------



## Clair

Just now Grigio came over to me for scritches. While scritching, I noticed an area between the eye and the beak with teeny feathers so I gently scritched there. Oh my goodness, he was in bird heaven! He closed his eyes and didn't move for the longest time.


----------



## enigma731

SunnyandChickie said:


> Sunny is having a nice relaxing day today! He came out and played this morning then went a had a small nap while hubs and I went shopping. We came home to a message on the machine from the vet that his results came back normal!!!!! We corrected the small liver issue with a diet change . Now Sunny is sitting on his house singing his little lungs out!


Yay for Sunny!


----------



## Loopy Lou

Wow everyone has had a busy couple of days with their tiels! I wish i knew how to do the multiple quotes thing lol.

HysteriaUk - what kind of gym did you get? I'm thinking of getting another one for Smokey  That was so cute about the spaghetti lol! My birds are always shut in while i'm eating because i don't have a door to the kitchen and wouldn't want to risk them sitting on a hot hob or something  so i don't let them out til everything has cooled down.

Sunnyandchickie - I'm glad Sunny is Ok  He seems like such a happy wee soul!

Korvia - haha Eggbert! What you gonna call all the other eggs though :blink: Eggmond, eggselent.... teehee

Smays - that's scary! Was your tiel ok? Hope everything went well at the vets.

As for Smokey, yesterday he said Pretty Boy! Actually, he said it over and over again for about 5 minutes lol. Once he gets an idea into his head he doesn't want to let go of it  He's not said it again since then though :O When i first got him it took me about a week to teach him to say "Bugger" and once he'd said it a few times he didn't again. At the moment he's chiling out in his cage having a snooze, lazy birdy lol.


----------



## hysteriauk

Hi Loopy Lou , i ordered zippy this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Trixie-Bi...?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Birds&hash=item256badef34

and this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Trixie-Wo...?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Birds&hash=item5d35423f8c


and am thinking about getting this for zippys xmas pressie lol 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Super-Pet...?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Birds&hash=item5d34e00a4f


----------



## Loopy Lou

I like the look of the second and third ones, it's a shame that ebay doesn't seem to have the dimensions anywhere! I don't really use ebay, i go with Amazon but they don't have very much.


----------



## hysteriauk

@ LL I don't bother with Amazon any more for bird stuff as you say their selection is very poor , I try and use my two local pet shops for general birdy stuff but they don't have bird gyms etc


----------



## Korvia

Loopy Lou said:


> Korvia - haha Eggbert! What you gonna call all the other eggs though :blink: Eggmond, eggselent.... teehee


 The next one if she ever lays it is going to be called Egg-Alena and then Egg pit  after that I have no idea lol

Today cookie has some what mastered whistling star wars..now he won't stop singing it.Winter(my deformed hen) has been doing good I added dry greens to her dish, you'd think it was birdy crack with the way she gobbled it down from everyone's dish. Angel has been showing signs that any day now the next egg should come.


----------



## Bailey's Mum

Korvia - I had a female Kakariki who layed 13 eggs during one Christmas. Every single one had an egg related name. If you need suggestions I have a list 

Bailey's had a busy day playing with the family today. He's had lots of attention and has been wolf whistling all day.

While going round and round on my hand chewing my nails he discovered something else - you know, that thing that teenage boys get up to :blush: I soon moved him!!! I thought that didn't start until he was about a year old!


----------



## Clair

Bailey's Mum said:


> you know, that thing that teenage boys get up to :blush: I soon moved him!!! I thought that didn't start until he was about a year old!


Grigio (almost 2 years old) recently discovered that too. :blink:


----------



## Bailey's Mum

Clair, I wouldn't mind that but he's not even 5 months yet 
Am worried what we've got in store for us now!!


----------



## smays810

Loopy Lou said:


> Smays - that's scary! Was your tiel ok? Hope everything went well at the vets.
> 
> As for Smokey, yesterday he said Pretty Boy! Actually, he said it over and over again for about 5 minutes lol. Once he gets an idea into his head he doesn't want to let go of it  He's not said it again since then though :O When i first got him it took me about a week to teach him to say "Bugger" and once he'd said it a few times he didn't again. At the moment he's chiling out in his cage having a snooze, lazy birdy lol.


She is ok, just SUPER clingy. Thanks for asking. The vet said it was just a reaction to the stuff I used and obviously not to use it again. I did have a baseline test done on her just to have an idea of what her normal levels are just incase she is ever sick but that will show if she is sick right now although shes not acting sick or losing weight. I did it more for the future if she ever got really sick they could pin point the problem alot easier. 

Thats really cute that your bird can talk and that you taught him to say bugger. Maybe he will start saying that again?!!


----------



## Korvia

Sad news and good news. Sad news the Egg Angel laid is infertile. Good news I have gained two new teils, making my flock number 5. my mom had to downsize her flock so I asked for two of her three, I got Amy (female pearl mix age 2) and Jellybean (cookie's brother 4-5months old) That means now I have three hens(Amy,Angel and Winter) and two cocks Cookie and Jellybean. I combined the two cages I had for them making it 72Lx24wx25H


----------



## stevechurch2222

Snickers and Cinnamon had a great day.We celebrated Cinnamon being nine months old and today Cinnamon will have been with us for five months.They both do very well eating their veggies,pellets and seed.Snickers and Cinnamon both got plenty of flying in yesterday and are both very active and very comical.


----------



## Midnight112

My tiel gizmo is sittin on my hand as I read stuff on here biting the pictures of other peoples cockatiels it's so cute


----------



## Clair

Grigio is hyper today. He's trying to get into things he's never even looked at before. He's being mean to one of the budgies. He's flying off so I have to go looking for him (finally closed the door). 

Ahhh, it never fails - he senses me smack-talking him so he flew to me for scritches. There's my good boy.


----------



## Loopy Lou

Smokey had his wings clipped again today as some single feathers had grown out. He was a very good boy and it got done much easier this time despite my friend helping me who had never held a bird before.

He looked a little indignant at first but he seems to have settled down again


----------



## bjknight93

Lol we clipped Kirk around a month ago and he is already growing his flights back in!

Also, Taz actually has tail feathers...maybe he is taming up a bit.  He was always breaking them avoiding us in the cage.


----------



## hysteriauk

Zippy was trying to sit in his water bowl again so I put a shallow dish with some warm water on the floor of his cage and he loved it

tried to help him along with the spray bottle but zippy does not like it so in future will be just using the dish just happy he is taking an interest in bathing finally


----------



## Loopy Lou

bjknight93 said:


> Lol we clipped Kirk around a month ago and he is already growing his flights back in!
> 
> Also, Taz actually has tail feathers...maybe he is taming up a bit.  He was always breaking them avoiding us in the cage.


I only clipped Smokey about a month ago too lol. There was only a couple of feathers that needed clipping and then the rest just neatening up again where some had slightly grown out. One feather on his left wing (looking from the back) had nearly completely grown back again :wacko:

Hysteria - that's great that he's loving his baths now! Once Smokey is finished talking to his perch i'm going to give him a shower, the dusty bird lol.


----------



## Loopy Lou

Smokey had a shower again today. He normally only has them a couple of times a week but he was doing the bath dance lol.

Then he tried to fly whilst both soggy and with his newly clipped wings, the silly thing. I set him on his play gym next to the radiator where he sat for a minute then climbed back to his cage.

Ooh also, yesterday he was out of his cage and i closed the cage door over (but didn't clip it shut) to see what he'd do. He climbed around it for a while, looking a little puzzled, then pulled it back and forward with his beak til it opened a little, then nuzzled his head through and got back in, the clever little birdy


----------



## hysteriauk

Zippy has had a great day , he helped me eat my snack at lunchtime , He then investigated my new keyboard cover to see if it was worth chewing


He is now back in his cage singing his head off to his shadow on the wall


----------



## Loopy Lou

After last week's successes at training we seem to be going backwards a bit, he's just not interested over the last few days =/

Going to finish my coffee then take him for a training session in the bathroom again.


----------



## Loopy Lou

hysteriauk said:


> Zippy has had a great day , he helped me eat my snack at lunchtime , He then investigated my new keyboard cover to see if it was worth chewing
> 
> 
> He is now back in his cage singing his head off to his shadow on the wall


Aw i think our boys will sing to anything lol.

Just did a bit of a training session with Smokey in the bathroom and he was playing on my shoulder and running around behind my neck lol. Got loads of pics and a video 

He kept pulling at little wisps of my hair too haha


----------



## hysteriauk

Loopy Lou said:


> Aw i think our boys will sing to anything lol.
> 
> Just did a bit of a training session with Smokey in the bathroom and he was playing on my shoulder and running around behind my neck lol. Got loads of pics and a video
> 
> He kept pulling at little wisps of my hair too haha



Awwww cute 

Zippy does that just proves how much he trusts you now


----------



## Loopy Lou

I was scared to move my head too much in case he decided to jump off my shoulder or attack me, but after a while i think we both relaxed a little bit. He only jumped off when he judged i was close enough to his cage lol.


----------



## Korvia

Tiels came out today,they've formed little groups they like to hang out with. Group 1 -Amy,Cookie and Jellybean and group 2 Winter and Angel. Cookie has this thing lately, he likes my lips against his beak, he'll walk up my shoulder and plant his beak against my lips. Jellybean is my trouble maker he loves to explore everything,even boxes. I'm teach Amy,Winter and Angel to come to me when called, so far so good.


----------



## hysteriauk

Zippy had a fun day today , Zippy has some balls with bells in them like the ones you give cats to play with and until today he has not really taken much intrest in them but I keep them in his cage anyhows as you never know , 

Now these balls are on the floor of his cage well today zippy decided to play with them first of all he sat on the lowest perch in his cage which is as low as the bars will allow it he started to bend right over and he picked up one of the balls and held it high then dropped it , he did this a few times then he got off the perch and started to push the ball around which was so funny to watch

Later on I let him out for a few hours and he enjoyed some pasta which reminds me next time we have pasta to have my camera nearby as zippy gets it everywhere on himself lol


----------



## Loopy Lou

Awww cute! Yes, we need more Zippy pics and vids lol.

Me and Smokey have mostly had a lazy sunday, but typical that at this time of night he's decided he wants to sing and play lol.

There's been a few sirens go by (Ahhh Blackpool) and he joins in until they've gone past 

Korvia - wow, i couldn't imagine having that many tiels! I would love it though 

Tomorrow i have some errands to run and then i'm going to clean out the bird cages and do some re-arranging of toys


----------



## Clair

Normally Grigio sleeps about 12 hours, but last night he slept 14 hours! I was just about to ask the forum experts if I should go in and check on him when he finally made his awake presence known. 

It's dark and rainy here and he's used to sunny mornings.


----------



## Loopy Lou

Smokey has been crankiness personified today!

Mind you, i let the budgie out earlier and she flew straight to Smokey's cage, started eating his millet from on top of it and then she decided to have a splash about in his bath which is on top of his cage in case i could ever tempt him to use it.

So Smokey got his millet eaten and then splashed, he was not amused. I think Bob was trying to get him back for all the times he jumps around on top of her cage. He's like godzilla when he gets up there.

I'm sure my birds are out to annoy each other as much as possible!


----------



## hysteriauk

Zippy is turning into a nosey little so so , 

He likes to stick his beak into everything I do

This last month he has really shown what a wonderful personality he is a very curious bird and likes to have a good look around , He has just discovered that the floor is a cool place to waddle about on , ( he did not like being put down on the floor before for some reason ) I love the way he walks it's soo funny to watch .

He has quietened down a bit as well after molting a couple of big feathers tho he is constantly singing his little head off  which is good noise lol .

I have noticed when I am feeling low he will snuggle up to me and touch his beak to my cheek and that is when he will allow me to give him proper scritches . He also has developed a thing about singing loudly when I am on the phone 

I Love him to bits


----------



## ArachnidsPlease

Grayson is being a little butt today, he squawks every time that he can't see me, I think he likes to be the house alarm 24/7


----------



## Loopy Lou

Awww that's wonderful! 

I hope one day that i can get to that stage with Smokey. If not, i love him as he is but he's never really been used to people interacting with him as he was just stuck in a small cage on his own and never handled.

He's started playing with his toys recently which he never normally does, he'll have a few tentative pulls and pecks at them 

I found a shop in the market in town which sells pretty good toys and much much cheaper than pets at home, often for the same item.

I'm thinking of getting Smokey one of those playstands, like the big metal ones with the perch and food bowls etc on, but they cost a fair bit so i don't know when i could get one.

Today Smokey is a much happier birdy than yesterday, he's been singing and playing and i've been trying to teach him the whistling song from Kill Bill. He stopped singing for a bit to listen to me, he'll maybe try it when i'm not around lol.


----------



## bmcgowen135

This was last night, and sadly I wasn't home for it 
But my fiance told me that Sunny was singing all night long (which he almost never does). She also said he was wolf whistling her when she would walk by his cage. Haha, wish i was home to hear him. Maybe one day he'll sing when i'm home with him.


----------



## Loopy Lou

ArachnidsPlease said:


> Grayson is being a little butt today, he squawks every time that he can't see me, I think he likes to be the house alarm 24/7


Oops never saw your post earlier, i must have been typing mine as you posted yours lol.

If i leave the room for a few minutes Smokey will sometimes call after me to see where i've got to lol. Normally i whistle back and he's fine.

I think he's finally out of the habit of shouting everytime someone comes through the door downstairs, i have a new neighbour so i share the door now, but when i was on my own Smokey used to scream a "warning" every time he heard it lol.

bmcgowan - I'm sure he will soon


----------



## hysteriauk

ArachnidsPlease said:


> Grayson is being a little butt today, he squawks every time that he can't see me, I think he likes to be the house alarm 24/7


Zippy does this , I have to whistle to him and keep talking to him , He is slowly starting to calm down a bit and his yelling has turned into loud flock chirps


----------



## Vickitiel

Jari ate for the first time today  he did it in front of me, too, and kept checking to see if I was still watching before he ate some more. He took a little sip from his water bowl as well. It's half way through the second day I've had him so I'm sooo pleased it's happened this soon! It can only get better!


----------



## moonchild

I have no idea how my tiels' day was before I got home from work, but they had quite a nice little evening hanging out with me. Juju tried to eat my dinner (creamy curry ramen noodles with scrambled egg and veggies...I only let him have a couple of tiny bites), and had lots of fun pooping on my keyboard and biting the keys. Then Moon molted a few feathers off, and Juju had great fun chewing on them while demanding scritches from me. And of course, Moon engaged in his new favorite activity, sitting on my wrist and talking to/attacking my hand. Now he's doing his heartwings song which literally sounds like a car alarm. :blink: My birds are such weirdos.


----------



## JaimeS

I made my tiels one of those little pumpkins. I popped it in the microwave for 90 seconds and chopped it up, let it cool, and served. They are going nuts for it!


----------



## Loopy Lou

echolalia said:


> I have no idea how my tiels' day was before I got home from work, but they had quite a nice little evening hanging out with me. Juju tried to eat my dinner (creamy curry ramen noodles with scrambled egg and veggies...I only let him have a couple of tiny bites), and had lots of fun pooping on my keyboard and biting the keys. Then Moon molted a few feathers off, and Juju had great fun chewing on them while demanding scritches from me. And of course, Moon engaged in his new favorite activity, sitting on my wrist and talking to/attacking my hand. Now he's doing his heartwings song which literally sounds like a car alarm. :blink: My birds are such weirdos.


Lol heartwings song 

Smokey does a good couple of car alarm noises. He has a specific noise when he's doing bat wings too :O 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp_tjbkqjGs

Jaime - Do you give the whole pumpkin or do you have to peel it/remove seeds etc?

Smokey has been very active today, he climbed all over earlier, practised lots of new sounds and whistles. He was trying to say something over and over again but i couldn't catch what it was! He also cackled at one point, god i hope that's not my laugh!

He sat on my dads shoulder for a bit when he came round and then had a little nap, then decided to proceed with his vendetta against my pixie ornaments, flirted with the dolphin ornament a while, and is now alternating between doing bat wings and chundering away to himself lol


----------



## JaimeS

The whole pumpkin, I just cut the top off.


----------



## Bailey's Mum

Well today I took Bailey into the bathroom for the first time and put the shower on gently. He did the bath dance on my shoulder - while watching the water and not getting the slightest bit wet 

I think he's still a bit confused over this whole washing thing!

He then hindered / helped me tidy up and is now pretending his dinner isn't really there so he doesn't have to eat it!

He's so funny


----------



## hysteriauk

zippy has had a fun filled day , He is obsessed with his ball so I put him on the floor with it and all I can say is David Beckham watch out lolz .

I am beginning to wonder if zippy was a dog in a previous life what with the ball thing he also likes to sit there with the stalk bit from some millet in his beak looking around as if to say aren't I a clever boy

Is it bad that every biggish feather he drops whilst molting I am putting them in a little box :blush:


----------



## Loopy Lou

Awwww that sounds so cute! Both Bailey doing the bath dance and Zippy having a kick around lol.

Smokey didn't want to go back into his cage tonight which was unusual, he sat on top of it for ages, snuggling up to his playgym haha.

His tummy must have been rumbling though cos he's gone back in to fill his face


----------



## Bailey's Mum

hysteriauk said:


> Is it bad that every biggish feather he drops whilst molting I am putting them in a little box :blush:


I do that too. Even some of his smaller fluffy ones I've kept, especially those with pretty markings.

I did it with my previous 2 kakariki but now they've gone I can't bring myself to get the feathers out


----------



## thistle

Sammy had a quiet day and spent almost all of the day in my room, apart from flying into the kitchen to watch me prepare the guinea-pig veggies. 

This evening she spent about an hour sitting on me demanding scritches as I lay in bed watching tv and then flew back to her cage for somthing to eat.

She's now sound asleep on 'her' tissue box that sits on the headboard of my bed. It's the closest place to me where I'll allow her to spend the night (got fed up with poop on my pillow), though I'll need to buy her a new tissue box as she's chewed that one to bits.


----------



## Loopy Lou

thistle said:


> Sammy had a quiet day and spent almost all of the day in my room, apart from flying into the kitchen to watch me prepare the guinea-pig veggies.
> 
> This evening she spent about an hour sitting on me demanding scritches as I lay in bed watching tv and then flew back to her cage for somthing to eat.
> 
> She's now sound asleep on 'her' tissue box that sits on the headboard of my bed. It's the closest place to me where I'll allow her to spend the night (got fed up with poop on my pillow), though I'll need to buy her a new tissue box as she's chewed that one to bits.


lol that's cute but hopefully she's not going to see it as a comfy nesting spot lol.

Smokey had a good long sing song earlier when i had some important phone calls to make and as soon as i finished he puts his head on his back and has a nap! Not a peep out of him since then haha.


----------



## hysteriauk

Zippy has discovered my coursework folder it is green and he sang to it

He than proceeded to try and chew it  

He then went back into his cage and sang to his ball I feel a bit left out today 

He is getting bolder by the day he also explored my bookcase and went for a wander on the floor again


----------



## Loopy Lou

Awwwww.... Smokey still doesn't really explore much. He's figured out exactly how far he can fly with his clipped wings though. The budgie cage and cockatiel cage are at opposite ends of the room and Smokey's worked out that he can fly as far as the middle of the room, then waddles along the floor for a bit til he's close enough to flap to Bob's cage. From there he flaps to the net curtains, climbs up them and sits at the window so he can sing out it.

He's certainly not daft!

He's not had out time yet today, i'll see if he fancies coming out now


----------



## Bailey's Mum

It's not been a good day in Bailey land today, bless him, and I was a very stressed out mummy.

We decided it was nail clipping time as he's been getting caught in everything. 

He was one very angry birdie 

Last time we did it we did it over 2 hours while distracting him. Not wanting to take that long again we tried the upside down in a towel move. People make it look so easy! All we had was a wriggling thing that was doing air-cycling with his feet  (Any tips would be greatly appreciated here).
There was lots of biting and snapping involved afterwards, although he did eventually let me do them with a bit of distraction.
Then we had to go out so he's not had much positive attention today.

I felt so guilty afterwards for stressing him out, although it had to be done before he hurt himself getting caught. I just wanted to give him a cuddle afterwards but got bitten instead


----------



## Clair

Grigio just finished a huge long nap on my shoulder. I had a hand mirror nearby and I held it up to his cute little baby bird face and could see he was in some major REM sleep, dreaming happy baby bird dreams.


----------



## BoogsWifey

Rusko is a happy boy this morning, when I took the cover off he started whistling to the birds outside he could see, then he had his first bath time in the shower! It went fantastic, heart wings then the bath dance, closed eyes in a trance.


----------



## hysteriauk

zippy has been a little git today , he started of being really sweet then he went all Hitchcock ( The Birds) on me he actually drew blood 

Have not been able to get near him , He is currently sitting on top of his cage mocking me , he has been out all day and I can't get the little brat back in his cage for his bedtime , Am just hoping he goes back in his on his own accord 




He is in his cage now thankgod and he is not happy about it , I have put him to bed and am hoping for a better day tomorrow


----------



## Loopy Lou

hysteriauk said:


> zippy has been a little git today , he started of being really sweet then he went all Hitchcock ( The Birds) on me he actually drew blood
> 
> Have not been able to get near him , He is currently sitting on top of his cage mocking me , he has been out all day and I can't get the little brat back in his cage for his bedtime , Am just hoping he goes back in his on his own accord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is in his cage now thankgod and he is not happy about it , I have put him to bed and am hoping for a better day tomorrow


Oh no! Naughty Zippy! Do you reckon he's going through the teen phase or is he a bit old for that?

Here's hoping he's in a better mood tomorrow. Even though Smokey can be a real nasty so and so he's never managed to draw blood yet.


----------



## hysteriauk

Loopy Lou said:


> Oh no! Naughty Zippy! Do you reckon he's going through the teen phase or is he a bit old for that?
> 
> Here's hoping he's in a better mood tomorrow. Even though Smokey can be a real nasty so and so he's never managed to draw blood yet.


It could be that , the annoying thing he would come and sit on my shoulder like everything was ok  

It really looked like he was trying to assert himself as the boss as he was walking around with his wings half spread out almost heart shaped as if to say he was top bird 

he's about 7 - 8 months now


----------



## Loopy Lou

Yup, sounds like he's all hormonal teenager stage if he's stalking about with the heart wings out 

Smokey's been pretty good today, Did a lot of singing and dancing around earlier and he's been playing with his toys some more. I need to get some more pretty pics of him 

Problem is, now i want another bird but don't have enough space!


----------



## hysteriauk

Loopy Lou said:


> Yup, sounds like he's all hormonal teenager stage if he's stalking about with the heart wings out
> 
> Smokey's been pretty good today, Did a lot of singing and dancing around earlier and he's been playing with his toys some more. I need to get some more pretty pics of him
> 
> Problem is, now i want another bird but don't have enough space!


lol know how you feel I would love another Teil but I don't have the space either and it was hard enough getting my Landlady to agree to let me have one bird lolz 

I really hope this hormonal thing does not last too long lolz


----------



## Loopy Lou

Yeah as far as my landlord will know (if he ever calls round) I'm just "looking after" Smokey for a friend lol.

After me saying he's been pretty good today, i heard the aggressive squeal he does sometimes coming from his cage. I look over thinking maybe he's seen a spider or something, but no, he's attacking one of his toys. I mean REALLY attacking it 

It's not like it's a new one, it's been there for a few weeks and he normally just nibbles on it. I am baffled.


----------



## Clair

Grigio went all Hitchcock on me today too and drew blood!  I know what the issue is though. We went to the Bird Farm to buy bird food and I wanted them to look at one of the budgies and decided to bring Grigio along for the ride/experience. I was going to transport him in his coming-home box (the kind that says "Live Bird" on the side with the metal grate window) but then decided to just put them both in the small cage (they get along really well). The trip was great, but once we got home, he saw the box on my bed, remembered it was HIS box and attacked me when I got too close. The kids heard him squawking and me screeching and ran over to see what happened. "Mom, I think you're bleeding!" *sigh*


----------



## Loopy Lou

Oh dear, Must be something in the air tonight affecting our boys!

Having said that, after Smokey's little temper tantrum with his toys earlier he's now running around at midnight singing his heart out, getting stuck in small places and generally being a bit of a nuisance, although admittedly a very cute one lol.

I covered him up and he's still talking away to himself!


----------



## Clair

Grigio was a nusiance yesterday! He's with me in my room all day (I work from home) ~ he has his area and I have mine. Yesterday he flew to my computer tower, looked around and decided he needed to climb down the wires in the back. I shooed him away and put a tshirt over it all and he decided he needed to climb down the tshirt. He had his very first time-out in his cage.


----------



## hysteriauk

Zippy has behaved himself today as in no biting he is still a grump , but on the plus side he has started to whistle the star wars stormtrooper theme I have been whistling at him for like ever lolz He also had a little nap this afternoon and he looks absolutely adorable asleep


----------



## Loopy Lou

Smokey also has his head tucked in for a snooze  he keeps opening one big dark eye and looking at me though, it's so cute!

I think he'll be having an earlier night tonight, i uncovered him last night cos he was still in the mood for singing and dancing around and then forgot to cover him again. Bad Lou lol.


----------



## hysteriauk

Zippy is being super smart this week I have been whistling the starwars stormtrooper theme around him and he is picking it up , 

When he starts whistling it is the first tune he starts with but he can only manage the first bit he then starts his other whistles one of which sounds like a trumpet fanfare lord only knows where he picked that up from  but it always makes me laugh ,

we also have a little game when he whistles I whistle back the same thing then he will whistle again changing it slightly 

I also heard a  wolf whistle from him for the first time ever


----------



## Korvia

So this last week this is what has happened:
My sister's tiel passed away, so two of mine are living over there to keep her company (Jellybean and Angel) Yesterday I got a parrotlet - Cookie LOVES him, he likes to try to groom poor little Koolaid. Also winter says Why adn Cookie says Whatcha doin and pretty bird. So in my house it goes like this:
Cookie: Whatcha doin?
Me: on the computer
Winter: why?
Me: -rolls eyes- becasue I can
Winter: why?
Cookie: Whatcha doin?
Winter: why?
Me: I'm not talking to you guys no more
Winter:....Why?


----------



## Bailey's Mum

Bailey's had a brilliant day today. He's been in such a good mood and there's not been a hormone in sight - well, a slight one when he spotted his tea towel girlfriend - which was soon hidden again by me!

He's been so loving and playful all day so has been out with us for much longer. He's done a full on rain dance again when I turned the shower on. Shame he still didn't actually get in the water but I guess he's making progress. I can't remember the last time he actually washed. Typical teenager 

He's had a reasonable attempt at his lunch and dinner veggies and a bit of fish, and a little go of my birdie bread - he's not sure about this!

He's been singing away today and trying a few new noises. We're working on Pop Goes The Weasel so we're not sure if it's an early rendition of that.

He obviously woke up a happy boy this morning. Am keeping my fingers crossed for tomorrow as he's been so lovely today


----------



## Loopy Lou

Today i'm making a gingerbread cake and playing loud music. Smokey is sat at the door of his cage shouting to be let out but i have a pan in the kitchen with treacle, syrup, butter and muscovado sugar in it. That is something i DON'T want to be fishing him out of lol!

Aw he's not happy bless him


----------



## urbandecayno5

Hank had a big adventure today 

First time braving out the cage since I got him 2 weeks ago
Ended up jumping on the floor which I expected. After checking everything out in the land of giants he climbed up the unused dog gate which he enjoyed and back in he went

He seems a bit hesitant still with coming out but hopefully he will get use to it.


----------



## hysteriauk

zippy has had a fun day , he is now brave enough to wander on the floor which he seems to like doing , 

He also does this strange thing of jumping off things:blink:

he will climb something ( only small things I hasten to add) then jump off chirp then do it again he will then come back to me wanting to go on my shoulder, I think he has regressed a bit as he keeps trying to take food from my mouth whether there is food in it or not


----------



## vampiric_conure

Jitterbug(cockatiel) and Archie (GCC) are showing signs of being good friends. Wherever Jitter goes, Archie has to follow. Mind you it could be Archie just latching onto someone who doesn't run every time they see him/her running over to say hi. 


And Mindwipe is currently helping me type...


----------



## stevechurch2222

Snickers and Cinnamon had a great day.My wife and I played with them a lot today.Snickers and Cinnamon got to fly around the front room quiet a few times and walked around the front room and played with their toys a lot.


----------



## hysteriauk

zippy has had a good day trying to biting my left ear again he really has issues with it !! .

Right now zippy is upset with the fireworks going off , he is not yelling he is just huddled as close to the bars nearest me, I have three sides of his cage covered except the side nearest me so he can see me , tried covering completely but he started yelling for me and there's no way he's coming out with the noise going on I am talking to him am giving him a few treats 

Will be glad when the fireworks are done with tbh


----------



## Loopy Lou

I've just been snoozing because i've got a headache, woke up and looked out the windows and could see fireworks going off everywhere!

Smokey is a little skittish but Bob the budgie is fine. She's not bothered by much in her old age lol.

My flat is on a corner so i can have a pretty good view of all the fireworks going off.

Smokey not too bad. He's eating at the moment and whenever a big one goes off he'll sort of jump a little. He was more interested in squawking along to the Eastenders theme tune haha.


----------



## hysteriauk

I am not that keen on fireworks as have seen first hand the damage they can do, 

They are all done here now thank goodness and Zippy is covered up properly and I can hear him playing with his toys lol 

I am having an early night so zippy has to have one


----------



## meaggiedear

I found out that my cockatiels are little wood chippers. 

They took out a balsa toy in under 24 hours.


----------



## Korvia

Winter lately has become glued to my side and I have no idea why. She has taken to trying to help me type...which really means she found the backspace button and deletes everything I type. I have also found out Crashing chicken and Sola can't even be on different shoulders or they cry for each other. Such trouble makers.


----------



## Nicci_

My boys went to the vet for the first time. And I wasn't there to take them 
But the vet said they were beautiful birds 
Chase has worms, so they are both being wormed. They are being quarentined anyway because Storm is new, but the vet said two more weeks anyway (which is when the 4 weeks are up). So because my boys were so good at the vets, they got some birdie bread. Storm is still ignoring me and won't come near me so I left it on his cage, while Chase is out with me at the moment getting much needed cuddles.
Chase loved the vet according to mum, and didn't want to come home. So proud he was a good boy


----------



## Loopy Lou

Korvia said:


> Winter lately has become glued to my side and I have no idea why. She has taken to trying to help me type...which really means she found the backspace button and deletes everything I type. I have also found out Crashing chicken and Sola can't even be on different shoulders or they cry for each other. Such trouble makers.


Haha Smokey does the same but he sits on the number pad or the enter button. 

So4
5
4 my typing usuall#
y goes 456
5666
like this. Lol.

Meagan - destructobirds haha!

Nicci - aw it's good that they were good for the vets 

Smokey started off today by hissing at me when i took his cover off. Oh dear thats not normally a good sign lol!


----------



## hysteriauk

Zippy has just helped me eat my lunch of pasta see pic in picture forum


----------



## Loopy Lou

I will have a look 

Smokey started the day as he meant to carry on lol. He came out for playtime and wouldn't step up onto his perch, was squawking and trying to peck my fingers. I think Mr cranky is going to have a fairly long time out now!


----------



## Clair

Grigio and I got a new shower perch from Santa. Unfortunately, the little guy is scared of it and won't go near it. Although I have perfected the art of showering one-handed, I think next time I'll bring one of the brave budgies in to show Gri how it's done.


----------



## Loopy Lou

Haha poor scaredy Grigio! Smokey had a good day today, Was a happy chappy this morning whistling away.

Then he realised at some point in the afternoon that traitor mum had brought home another tiel, cue loads of flock calling lol!

He's tucked up for the night night, still occasionally flock calling when he hears Echo though lol


----------



## Hecken

See, showering with your bird sounds fun, but am I the only one who thinks "I'd have to wear a swim suit..."?! Naked with a birdy seems weird to me! :lol:


----------



## Loopy Lou

Hecken said:


> See, showering with your bird sounds fun, but am I the only one who thinks "I'd have to wear a swim suit..."?! Naked with a birdy seems weird to me! :lol:


Well, if you think about it, the bird is _already_ naked


----------



## Hecken

lol I still don't think I could do it! No idea why, it's just not something I could do comfortably


----------



## SunnyandChickie

Sunny's day was nice. He spent the morning snuggling with me, then napped and preened all afternoon and now he's eating his supper.


----------



## CrazyBirdie

Just brought Casey & Buster home today! They are already asleep, though.


----------



## Loopy Lou

Aw wow congrats on the new birdies!

I have Smokey and Bob all tucked up for about the last 4 hours (it's after 2am here) and Echo is chilling out in the spare room 

I'm going to go check on Echo now and make sure the radiator has come on properly.


----------



## Loopy Lou

Well it looks like Echo has finally figured out what the perches are for and is actually sitting on one to snooze lol.

Nothing like a nice quite flat when all the "kids" are in bed


----------



## Sunnyzmommy

Mine had a good day I guess, he got to try out his new play gym..


----------



## flippityjib

Well, I keep trying to read this thread and mine HAVE to walk across the keyboard, like right now? Guess so. We had to reboot.


----------



## t birdies

Neat thread...just discovered it! Yay! Gotta read more & catch up...our tiels are just so adorable, aren't they?

I have two tiels Bobby & Beaker, housed together for a couple of yrs now. Well, Mr. Bobby was my only tiel for 10 yrs. & was very vocal...all day long singing up a storm...that is til Beaker joined him, he seemed to clam up, never to be heard from again ...probably b/c he can't seem to get a word in edgewise. 

This morning, I hear Beaker begin his morning serenade as Bobby drew near to listen as he normally does...let the young whipper snapper have center stage...so I say to Bobby, "Bobby Boo you can sing too, honey, if you want to...mommy wants to hear you sing too"...then all of sudden Bobby began to belt out a tune & Beaker listened for a second...then a duet ensued! 

I'd say my boy gave a rare performance this morning & the old pipes are still going strong & to think...I was able to get a front row seat! Wow!


----------



## Loopy Lou

That's so cute T birdies!

My birds have had a chilled out day today. Echo has barely made a sound today but Smokey has been squawking up a storm!

Its getting a bit later now and gone dark outside so birds are relaxing a bit. I went for a snooze earlier in the room with Echo in it, he seemed ok about me being there


----------



## flippityjib

T Bird, so funny! Do you whistle or sing to your birds. I'm lousy at whistling but I want to teach them a song if I can. The only time they make a sound is when I am leaving the room, they seem to call after me. They are just babies so I am sure they are figuring it all out.


----------



## Loopy Lou

Smokey is being a noisy little so and so now!

Mind you, i love a noisy bird flat lol. He's jingling his bell like there's no tomorrow and trying out all his different chirps and noises. I've been trying to teach him the Addams Family theme and he listens to it and sometimes gives the odd chirp as if he's trying to get the pitch right.

Echo still being really quiet and the budgie is leaning over on her perch. Another trip to the vets for her tomorrow i think >.<


----------



## CrazyBirdie

Visited a bird shop today (Parrot U in Pineville, NC) and got Casey and Buster a new natural perch and a rope boingie. THey also got some chew toys and 2 bags of Higgins Worldly Cusines.


----------



## stevechurch2222

Snickers and Cinnamon had a great day spending a lot of time playing with their toys flying around the front room.Snickers talked,sang and whistled a lot and Cinnamon whistles a lot.They went crazy when i put their veggies in their bowls and went right after them.


----------



## t birdies

@flippityjib: Haha! I don't know how to whistle at all! Comes out like I'm just blowing air! My ex boyfriend used to always whistle & it would set all my birds to singing...when the maintenance comes in every blue moon he whistles to them. I do sing a lot & was told I have a soprano voice so I dada da da dada da da da my lame attempt to teach them the theme to the Andy Griffith show & believe or not they do try  Both of my birds seemed to have come to me already knowing how to wolf whistle & my keet will do a soft version...one time my cousin & her little girl came to do a sleep over & were undressing for bed in front of Bobby's cage & he starts in w/ the wolf whistle...it was so right on time :lol: so they began to strike a few vogue poses here & there in their undies..give the birdie a show! & we laughed & he kept wolf whistling...it was hilarious!

@loopylou: it's so funny to watch them listen so intently trying to learn that perfect pitch & maybe miss it a bit & listen again...then it's like "okay I got it" only they don't, but you wouldn't dare interrupt...it's just a new & improved version of your song. 

@ crazybirdie: Wow! someone's little birdies are gonna be having a good time tomorrow! I bet if we were to win the lottery we'd probably spend the 1st million on the birds


----------



## t birdies

@stevechurch2222: Love it when they have a busy day, full of fun stuff to do & good vittles to top it all! I'll bet there will be a lot of happy beak grinding ahead & they'll sleep real good tonight!


----------



## stevechurch2222

Snickers and Cinnamon love to beak grind especially when they are sitting on my shoulder which is several times a day.I just love it and wouldn't trade it for anything in the world.


----------



## parsley

Herky had a good day!! shower this morning via mist bottle, brocolli early with his other foods. nap and more nap, dreary day. Out a couple more hours in the afternoon. Then this evening more out time, this time on play tree. Added straw and q tips last evening and he had more tonight, loves the q tip, great excercise in foot holding! apple for bed time snack and off to bed! scritches, millet and lots of singing and playing between


----------



## BabyMoo

BabyMoo had a great day today. She got a lot of attention from DH and she loves that. Saturdays is always her favorite day b/c we are both home and she is right there next to both of us. She climbed on DH a lot while he was doing some reading. My parents came to visit so she also got some attention from them. She was truly spoiled today.  My sweet girl loves attention.


----------



## stevechurch2222

Snickers and Cinnamon had a great day,Cinnamon sang today for the first time and is trying to talk,amazing for being a female to sing,whistle and talk.Snickers sat beside us at dinner tonight for the first time and it was so exciting.


----------



## Loopy Lou

I'm feeling a little, um, _delicate_ today and Echo seems to have found her voice finally. It's a wonderful sound but will possibly be better after some coffee and a paracetamol haha

Smokey's on a little time out for screaming and biting, i covered him up for five minutes - he has to be _really_ naughty to get a time out like that!

Not that he seems bothered, i can hear his "wheeeee lookit me" chirp going on from under the blanket lol. Thats one where he gives a little chirp and has a hopping movement that goes with it 

I just said to him "Shush, you're on a time out!", peeked under the blanket and he just gave me such a puppy dog look i had to let him out again lol


----------



## flippityjib

the birds are doing better everyday, learning to fly down to the floor and climb to the highest perch on top of their cages and flapping wings proudly! What big birds they are getting to be.


----------



## Clair

Clair said:


> Grigio and I got a new shower perch from Santa. Unfortunately, the little guy is scared of it and won't go near it. Although I have perfected the art of showering one-handed, I think next time I'll bring one of the brave budgies in to show Gri how it's done.


I brought the brave white budgie, Storm, into the shower with me today and he hopped onto the shower perch like a champ and seemed to really enjoy it. I was hoping Grigio would fly over to investigate, but he chose food over shower. *sigh* Will try again another day.


----------



## hysteriauk

zippy is in sooooooooooooo much trouble at the moment and he knows it lol 

I have been having issues with my broadband so I got BT to send me a new home hub to try and solve it ( the old was a bit battered ) Anyway set up the new hub but was still having issues so I phoned them up first thing they asked have you tried turning it off and on 

Anyway I chewed this poor guy's ear off going on how much I pay out each month and how I was going to move over to SKY once my contract was up because they have a better service etc etc .

I then went to have a look at the wire that leads from the phone socket to the hub and yes zippy had found a way of chewing it the little monster any way changed the wire ( had an old one ) and getting a better connection, still having issues tho so prob need someone to come and check the actual phone socket it's self grr 

just feel really bad for having a pop at the guy on the phone lol 

I really need to find a way of covering up wires as zippy makes a beeline for them .

I have been ' ill ' for the last week or so and zippy has been really clingy like he knows I am unhappy he has been on my shoulder most of the time and he keeps touching my cheek with his beak


----------



## BabyMoo

BabyMoo had a good day today. She got to spend a lot of time with me and DH. She also got to eat a delicious cracker/cookie that I backed for her


----------



## BabyMoo

hysteriauk said:


> I have been ' ill ' for the last week or so and zippy has been really clingy like he knows I am unhappy he has been on my shoulder most of the time and he keeps touching my cheek with his beak


It is so funny that you mention this. BabyMoo seems to know when I have a headache. Every time I have a headache she wants to scream all day. Out of all days to scream, she picks the one that I have a headache. I don't have a headache very often so I really do think that she knows. 

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## sarahxxx92

Bandit was unhappy today since I had to go to work! but he was very happy to see me and my boyfriend when I arrived home at 3.30 pm. he flew around the room and landed on my boyfriends head hehe my boyfriend not impressed.
Latter I was taking a video of my budgies and Bandit decided to climb inside their cage :O shock... he lasted about 5 seconds before he jumped back onto my hand.. the budgies did not attack him but were not quite sure why he was in their cage 

his now preening getting ready for a good night sleep


----------



## bassamgaillany

They took a shower and it was so interesting for them  Then I fed them


----------



## Loopy Lou

I've been out for most of the morning, so the birdies were happy to see me when i got home! Tried to encourage the budgie to come out but she's not having it, then i let Smokey out for his playtime and changed their food and water.

Smokey's gone back in and is happily grinding his beak, i'm going to have a coffee then go into the other room to see to Echo


----------



## Bailey's Mum

A very busy day today, 'helping' me start putting away some Christmas decorations and cooking up some veg for him. He supervised the washing of a batch of coriander I was preparing for freezing and then did a Riverdance straight through it while it was drying 

Went a bit 'Hitchcock' on me tonight, think he was tired and a bit over stimulated.

Tomorrow he's helping me take the Christmas tree down -


----------



## flippityjib

Kona and Mica are not happy having to be in their cage so much today...but mom had to go back to work. I took them out when I was home for lunch but only for a little while. Hated having to put them back and they make the cutest little sounds, such dissapointed little babies  I don't trust them to be out while I'm gone yet. Soon though, when they are older. The room is safe enough but I worry since they can't fly yet and will crash from the top of their cage.


----------



## Loopy Lou

Smokey is sitting jingling his bell at the moment and sulking a little cos i put him back in his cage every time he made his escape lol.

Echo is snoozing away after filling her face with seed


----------



## flippityjib

ok, right now Mica is walking back and forth across the laptop keyboard dragging her beak. Must be a novel sensation.  so funny!!!

She keeps starting my media player....aaahhh! I am going to have my hands full when she is full grown. 

I have a plate of seeds on one side, and they are carrying them over to place on the mouse pad to eat. If they weren't so cute


----------



## Nicci_

I'm home sick today, so I haven't spent alot of time with the birds because Chase is insisting on singing as loud as he can!

Tilly had a shower with me. She didn't birdy dance like last time, but just zoned out. I don't get a lot of 1 on 1 time with her so I think she enjoyed it.

Stevie spent ALL day on Mum's shoulders and ignored dad when he got home from work because he didn't say Hello to Stevie before he left.

Chase, as mentioned, has sung all day. Which is usually fine, but not so good when you have a headache 

Storm, ate some broccoli for the first time! It had millet on it, but meh, they tried. And he's been practicing his wolf whistle today as well.


----------



## hysteriauk

Am spending some quality time with zippy today , he is currently on my head singing his version of jingle bells and chattering away with the odd I love you thrown in


----------

